# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2022



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2022 às 09:19)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Nov 2022 às 09:49)

Começa um novo mês, ligeiramente mais fresco. 
Por aqui é um mês tradicionalmente chuvoso apesar de no ano passado o acumulado ter ficado pelos 0 mm. Os maiores registos foram em 2018 com 441 mm e 2019 com 426 mm.
Hoje seguimos com 11.5ºC e um dia calmo.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2022 às 12:09)

Bom dia 
Novembro começa fresco e com céu parcialmente nublado 
17,5°C 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (1 Nov 2022 às 23:38)

Primeiro dia sem precipitação em 2 semanas… mais fresca a temperatura.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2022 às 23:40)

Boa noite.

Tudo calmo, com sol entre nuvens de dia, agora discreta nebulosidade alta.
O vento soprou fraco.
E a noite vai fresca. Assim como foi a madrugada, num dia relativamente ameno (ao sol).

*Tmín: 5,8ºC
Tmáx: 16,0ºC

Tactual: 7,1ºC
Hr: 91%*


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2022 às 07:52)

Bom dia,

Manhã fresca, mínima de 8.5 ºc.

Neste momento 9.2ºc, vento fraco e 95% HR.
Céu a ficar nublado com nuvens altas a antever a chuva de amanhã


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Nov 2022 às 10:47)

Bom dia .
Dia fresco , a Tmin foi de 5 ° c  , Tatual de 12° c .
O céu está a ficar nublado , a chuva deve aparecer mais logo ao anoitecer .


----------



## Iceberg (2 Nov 2022 às 16:11)

Nebulosidade alta no norte e centro do continente.

Dia outonal.


----------



## ampa62 (2 Nov 2022 às 18:07)

Hoje foi um dia mais fresco com mínima de 7.6ºC. De momento com 12.4ºC e 88% HR.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (2 Nov 2022 às 19:37)

Boa noite.
Hoje de salientar a manhã bem mais fresca. Mínima de 9,6ºC junto ao mar é fresco. Já não acontecia mínima abaixo dos 10ºC desde de Abril.
A máxima com 16,9ºC, algo normal para a época.
Pressão neste momento a descer, conforme foi o dia todo, desde das 00h


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Nov 2022 às 20:56)

Já chove por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 02:19)

Acumulados começaram ontem ao início da noite, o Noroeste novamente vai receber a maior parte:





Primeira hora de hoje:





À meia-noite, o ramo quente ainda não tinha entrado em terra:





Nas imagens de satélite é difícil discernir aquele sistema frontal complexo com dois sectores quentes:


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Nov 2022 às 07:07)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de muita chuva , o acumulado já vai nos 15 mm . Mais 2 mm de ontem à noite .


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2022 às 08:05)

Bom dia, 

Dia de chuva, o acumulado está nos 11.2 mm.

Neste momento  14.4ºc, vento moderado de  S/SW e 96% HR.

Chove de forma persistente, ainda sem rotação do vento, logo a frente ainda não passou na sua totalidade, pelo que deverá continuar a chover mais umas horas.


----------



## Iceberg (3 Nov 2022 às 08:45)

Bom dia caríssimos companheiros de aventuras meteo.

Hoje temos um dia tipicamente atlântico, pelo litoral Norte. 
Chuva, agora miudinha, nebulosidade baixa, muita humidade, temperatura amena (19º máxima para Braga).

Um bom dia para todos.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (3 Nov 2022 às 09:11)

Bom Dia
Por aqui uma noite de chuva. Agora o tempo continua coberto, mas já não chove.
O vento está agora fraco, mas durante a madrugada chegou a ser forte, tento registado uma rajada de 59.5km/h e a média em 10 min máxima foi de 41,0 km/h.
Precipitação acumulou 13,1 mm. Rain Rate máximo de 39,1 mm/h.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2022 às 09:22)

Bom dia 
Chuva de madrugada e início da manhã 
Acumulados de 6,9 mm
15,3°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (3 Nov 2022 às 09:37)

Bom dia, 
Por Covas com 14.3ºC, 98%HR e 9.7 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2022 às 09:40)

Muito fechado agora, chove de forma contínua: 12.8 mm.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2022 às 11:43)

14 mm, continua a chover fraco.

16.7ºc, vento fraco de WSW,  98% HR.

Pelo radar mais chuva fraca a caminho.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Nov 2022 às 12:07)

Que raio de chuva é esta persistente!?!?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2022 às 13:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Que raio de chuva é esta persistente!?!?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Chama-se Outono no Minho e Douro Litoral!


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 16:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Que raio de chuva é esta persistente!?!?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



"Humidade, é muita humidade" 

Já foi publicado antes, mas não resisti...


----------



## Nickname (3 Nov 2022 às 20:08)

*49.8mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga, Sever do Vouga.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2022 às 00:18)

Boa noite.

Tudo calminho.
A chuva foi boa de madrugada, pela manhã chuva fraca persistente (das que quase não acumula).
O *acumulado* foi de *13,9 mm*.
A noite está fresquinha, e húmida.

*Tactual: 6,1ºC
Hr: 93%

Votos de uma excelente 6ª feira.*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Nov 2022 às 07:49)

Bem frio por esta hora!!

5°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2022 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

Início de dia também bastante fresco e húmido por aqui, mínima de 7.1ºc .

Neste momento muito sol, 10.4ºc, vento fraco e 88% HR.

Algumas nuvens  altas.


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Nov 2022 às 09:15)

Bom dia .
Noite fria , a Tmin foi de 4 ° c .
A Tatual está nos 9 ° c .
Céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas .
Mar muito agitado.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (4 Nov 2022 às 12:27)

Bom dia.
Por aqui também uma noite fresca, com uma mínima de 8,3ºC. Mas nada que se compare com os 0ºC de Bragança.
Quanto aos valores de humidade, hoje dá para secar  registo 63% aqui junto ao mar.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2022 às 19:09)

Boa noite.

A madrugada foi bem fresca, já o dia relativamente ameno apenas ao início da tarde.
Tivemos nebulosidade alta, que se mantém.
O vento esteve calmo, fraco por volta das 12h.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,9ºC

Tactual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 79%*

A EMA de Paços de Ferreira registou uma *Tmín de 2,6ºC* e uma *Tmáx de 16,2ºC*.


----------



## ampa62 (4 Nov 2022 às 21:55)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui mín de 5.3ºC, máx. de 14.2ºC; de momento com 8.1ºC e 84% HR. 

Votos de um bom fim de semana.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2022 às 22:51)

Boa noite.

E lá vai descendo a temperatura.
Sigo com *6,1ºC, Hr de 87%*.

A EMA de Paços de ferreira segue com *5,4ºC e Hr de 99%*.

É o outono a chegar...  

*Bom fim de semana*


----------



## Cadito (5 Nov 2022 às 08:06)

Bom dia,

Mínima mais baixa da temporada hoje com 1,9°C. De momento temos céu limpo e 2,2°C. 

Votos de um excelente fim-de-semana!


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2022 às 11:18)

Bom dia, 

por aqui 6.9ºc de mínima, já se sente o frio de manhã.

Neste momento muito sol, 14.0ºc, vento fraco e 77% HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2022 às 11:46)

Bom dia.

Fresquinho. Vale-nos o sol, brilhante e com poder de aquecer corpo e alma.
A madrugada trouxe uma *Tmín *de *3,0ºC*. Menos 1,1ºC que a EMA de Paços de Ferreira como referiu o @Cadito .
Em Luzim-Penafiel, a EMA apresentou *Tmín de 2,7ºC*.

Com o sol a temperatura já subiu para* 15,2ºC*; na EMA de Paços de Ferreira estão *13,9ºC*. Já a EMA de Luzim-Penafiel está com *13,0ºC*.

Continuação de excelente sábado.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2022 às 16:23)

Mas que bela tarde.

Muito sol, bem ameno, sensação térmica superior pela ausência de vento. Muito bom!
O céu tem estado limpo. Para oeste há nebulosidade alta, ainda distante.

*Tmáx: 18,3ºC
Tactual: 16,7ºC
Hr: 63%*

EMA Paços de Ferreira
*Tmáx: 17,9ºC
Tactual: 17,1ºC
Hr: 61%*

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
*Tmáx: 18,0ºC
Tactual: 14,6ºC
Hr: 68%*


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Nov 2022 às 10:53)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de chuva , o acumulado vai nos 6 mm .


----------



## ampa62 (6 Nov 2022 às 11:40)

Bom dia, 
Choveu durante a noite (5mm) mas agora está um dia agradável com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Nov 2022 às 17:19)

Depois de um interregno , regressa a chuva .


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Nov 2022 às 18:13)

Que dilúvio !


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2022 às 18:43)

Crazyrain disse:


> Que dilúvio !



Aí estão novamente as células fortes associadas a uma frente fria:


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2022 às 18:56)

Muita chuva entre o Minho e o Cávado:


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Nov 2022 às 19:17)

Que ventania louca agora , grande temporal .


----------



## ampa62 (7 Nov 2022 às 19:37)

Por Covas 16 mm acumulados desde as 15.30.

14.0ºC e 98% HR.


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Nov 2022 às 20:57)

Por aqui o acumulado de hoje vai nos 12 mm .
Mês de novembro segue com 34 mm .


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2022 às 21:21)

Boa noite,

Muita chuva neste momento pelo Porto, depois de um dia ameno e praticamente em seco.
1,8 mm acumulados e a subir.


----------



## ct2jzr (7 Nov 2022 às 21:21)

Pelo Porto há 5 minutos atrás caiu durante 20 segundos uma chuva intensa. Como nunca tinha visto. Quase como se alguém tivesse virado um balde de água.  Mas um balde enorme


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2022 às 21:24)

Por aqui chuvada  torrencial neste momento  

16.2ºc, vento moderado com rajadas de SSW e 91% HR.

4 mm acumulados  rain rate actual  62.6 mm/h.


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2022 às 21:42)

Chuva
Noite ventosa
Acumulados de 1,8 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Nov 2022 às 22:05)

Chove torrencialmente , o acumulado já vai nos 30 mm .


----------



## ampa62 (7 Nov 2022 às 22:57)

28 mm acumulados em Covas. Parou de chover.


----------



## Pedro Matos (7 Nov 2022 às 23:41)

Que valente carga de água se abateu por Riba de Ave!!


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (8 Nov 2022 às 00:04)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o que realçou hoje foi a intensidade do vento. Onde se registou a rajada máxima de 59.5km/h de SW.
Precipitação, apesar de 2 aguaceiros intensos, mas foram de rápida passagem.
Fecho o dia com um acumulado de 3,3 mm

Lá fora a temperatura amena para esta altura, regista-se 17,8ºC dado ao vendo de SW que vem sobreaquecido pelo oceano em que tem a água com temperatura a superfície por volta dos 18ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Nov 2022 às 06:05)

Acabei de acordar com a chuva torrencial.


Que carga absurda, parece que voltei à noite do 19 de outubro.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Nov 2022 às 07:23)

Bom dia,

Por aqui chove bastante há algum tempo.


----------



## Crazyrain (8 Nov 2022 às 07:37)

Bom dia. 
Mais um dia de chuva , o acumulado vai nos 10 mm .
Mês de novembro já ultrapassou os 60 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2022 às 09:17)

Bom dia,

O grosso da precipitação abateu-se pelo Porto sensivelmente entre as 7 e as 8 da manhã. 6,91 mm acumulados.
Agora não chove e parece que o sol já está com vontade de dar uma espreitadela. 15,8 ºC e 92% de HR.
Novembro segue com 26,01 mm.


----------



## ampa62 (8 Nov 2022 às 10:01)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia de temperaturas amenas a rondar os 14 - 14ºC. Mais 18 mm acumulados durante esta noite pelo que já atingimos os 62 mm este mês.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2022 às 11:31)

Bom dia 
Períodos de chuva 
Acumulados de 11,2 mm
16,1°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2022 às 13:10)

Boa tarde.

Chuva, chuvinha...e parou nisto.
Por vezes moderada, sem "grandes" intensidades.
No radar vi que as células com reflectividade amarela ou laranja passaram ora acima, ora abaixo desta zona. Boa parte da chuva que tive foi estratiforme (vulgo orográfica). Nada de mais. Reparei que a zona de VNGaia e do Porto também sofreram do mesmo "mal".
Outros dias virão...de maior animação!   

O* acumulado* está nos *12,7 mm*. Ontem o *acumulado* foi de *7,6 mm*.
As *EMA de Paços de Ferreira e Luzim-Penafiel* seguem com acumulados de *9,7 mm* e *18,5 mm* respectivamente.

Em relação aos valores da EMA de Paços, o factor de correcção é de 1,22 (não aplicado) - já reportei ao IPMA o problema do udómetro e poderão regularizar o mesmo em breve. Aliás segundo me foi informado há problemas com bastantes udómetros.

*Tactual: 14,9ºC
Hr: 94%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Nov 2022 às 13:55)

Por aqui tive madrugada chuvosa, com direito a um trovão solitário por volta das 6:20.


De Manhã voltou a chover alguma coisa. Acumulados 37,9 mm até às 13H.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2022 às 14:20)

Boa tarde 
Acumulados de 16,8 mm
Temperatura 16,5°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2022 às 18:24)

Boas,

Ao final da manhã caíram mais umas pingas aqui pela minha zona do Porto, em aguaceiros bem intensos, elevando o acumulado até aos 10,39 mm. Não voltou a chover. Belíssima lua cheia no céu agora mesmo , está mesmo a pedir umas castanhas assadas para acompanhar!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2022 às 21:40)

Boa noite.

Bahhh, nada de eventos destrutivos por cá! Nada!!!
Nem uma árvore caída, um carro amassado, um telhado a voar, umas tampas pluviais a saltar...nem uma inundaçãozinha. 
Quero mudar-me pró sul, ou centro, ou o raio que o parta.
Por falar em raio...nem uma trovoadazinha. Bahhh!

Se nada acontecer termino o dia com magrérrimos *13,9 mm de acumulado*. Ao menos não preciso de regar as couves pró Natal. Não que seja preciso, os caracóis, lesmas, lagartas, andam de barriga farta...
Também o vento está calmo e até a temperatura é algo amena.

*Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 95%*

Venha é daí essa animação do verão de São Martinho. Hajam castanhas, boas, e também bom vinho.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2022 às 22:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Bahhh, nada de eventos destrutivos por cá! Nada!!!
> Nem uma árvore caída, um carro amassado, um telhado a voar, umas tampas pluviais a saltar...nem uma inundaçãozinha.
> ...


Não houve e ainda bem!  Minhas ricas árvores! 
Quanto a castanhas... cá por casa já as houve ao jantar; as primeiras deste outono! 

---------------------

E já chove de novo pelo Porto. Assim deverá ser por mais umas boas horas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Nov 2022 às 00:41)

Novamente a chover forte por aqui e parece que é para durar. Que belo outono me saiu este.


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Nov 2022 às 11:22)

Bom dia. 
Mais um dia nublado , choveu até ao início da manhã , que rendeu 4 mm .
Mês de novembro quase com 70 mm .
Ano hidrológico 2022/ 2023 a aproximar-se dos 400 mm  , ano civil de 2022 começa a aproximar-se dos 1000 mm .


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Nov 2022 às 14:43)

Regressa a chuva , cai um forte aguaceiro.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (9 Nov 2022 às 16:01)

Boa tarde.
Por seguimos encoberto, vento de SW fraco e está a chuviscar.

Ontem acumulou quase 19.8 mm
Hoje sigo com 11.7 mm. De salientar um forte aguaceiro já perto das duas da manhã, com uma intensidade máxima de 110.7mm/h (calculado no instante de 2.5 s, conforme Davis).

Talvez alguns possam achar estranho cálculos de Rain Rate tão elevados. Mas quem tem uma Davis tem a noção disso, dado que as davis fazem o calculo a cada 2,5 seg, que é o tempo em que comunica com a estação (ISS). Por exemplo, com o vento a Davis regista o calculo médio nos 2,5 s, a cada 2,5 s. Sendo possível a cada esse instante se saber a velocidade atual.
Em estações de outras marcas, por exemplo as Fine Offset ("veste" varias marcas com o software Easy Weather) o tempo de calculo é de 48s, logo a precisão não é tão grande. Se ocorrer mais que uma descarga dentro dentro período, a estação regista o calculo médio dos 48s. Tal como faz com o Vento, em que os dados enviados por essas estações em cada instante de 48 s (tempo da comunicação) é o vento médio nos 48 s + a intensidade máxima dentro desses 48 s.


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Nov 2022 às 16:03)

Tarde de chuva , o acumulado de hoje sobe para os 7 mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Nov 2022 às 19:50)

Boas,

Mais um bom dia de chuva por aqui. De momento está a chuviscar. O acumulado é de 21,2 mm.

Mês de novembro leva já 92,6 mm. 


Quase 500 mm num período de um mês.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2022 às 20:16)

Boa noite.

Oupa! Isto anda muito animado. Ontem *17,5 mm*, hoje *10,0 mm*. *Acumulados* estonteantes. Absurdos. 
Isto já parece a Cherrapunjee dos pobres. A fazer corar os seus habitantes...

Bem, hoje tempo húmido, com alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados (curta duração) e também períodos de chuva fraca\chuvisco.
O vento tem soprado fraco.
Neste momento céu muito nublado a encoberto (7-8 octas), vento calmo. E chuvisca.

*Tactual: 14,3ºC
Hr: 94%

Continuação de boa semana, excelente São Martinho, com castanhas e bom vinho. Ou lá o que seja desde que tudo saudável. *


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2022 às 20:24)

Boas,

Pelo Porto, dia com dois ou três períodos de chuva fraca a moderada espaçados por muitas horas. Um deles ocorre há cerca de uma hora e vai contribuindo muito bem para o acumulado do dia que vai nos 13,49 mm.

Dia ameno, com uma mínima de 14 ºC e máxima de 17,9 ºC. Neste momento 15,6 ºC e 92% de HR.


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2022 às 20:27)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui também vai chovendo de forma persistente, o acumulado está nos 10.8 mm.

15.1ºc actuais, vento SW 12 Km/h e 95% HR.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2022 às 20:31)

Está a cair com uma intensidade que já não esperava hoje; acumulado continua a subir bem: 15,29 mm.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 20:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Oupa! Isto anda muito animado. Ontem *17,5 mm*, hoje *10,0 mm*. *Acumulados* estonteantes. Absurdos.
> Isto já parece a Cherrapunjee dos pobres. A fazer corar os seus habitantes...



Encaminha esses "Acumulados estonteantes" ali para certa zona do Alentejo e vais ver alguém que costuma estar muito pesaroso a ficar realmente "animado"...


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2022 às 20:58)

Por aqui também continua a chover por vezes moderado, acumulado nos 13.2 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2022 às 21:30)

Continua a cair bem 
17,81 mm acumulados. 47,81 em novembro.


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2022 às 21:48)

E continua 15 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2022 às 22:30)

E por aqui ainda se conseguiu passar dos 20 mm hoje (20,09). Valor inesperado tendo em vista as previsões e o facto de que antes deste período de chuva, que começou pouco depois das 19h00, nem 7 mm acumulados havia 

Novembro vai então com 50,09 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Nov 2022 às 00:41)

Sistema frontal a atravessar as regiões do norte e centro, originando aumento da nebulosidade e ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros no litoral, a norte do Cabo Mondego. Não estava previsto na previsão descritiva do IPMA.


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Nov 2022 às 09:42)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia nublado com aguaceiros fracos .
Tatual : 14 ° c 

P.S . para quem não entende nada de meteorologia , saiba que vem aí o Verão de S . Martinho ( 2/3 dias , o normal ) , fenómeno meteorológico habitual nas nossas latitudes , estudado por climatologistas ( e que nada tem a ver com o aquecimento global ) . Este fenómeno marca a transição do outono com caraterísticas mais tropicais para o outono progressivamente mais frio e com entradas de Norte ( húmidas ou secas ) .
 Quem percebe alguma coisa de meteorologia sabe que nas terras altas do Norte é a partir de novembro que geralmente começam a ocorrer os primeiros aguaceiros de neve . Em outubro são raros . Aliás , em maio é mais comum ocorrer queda de neve do que em outubro  , apesar de estar na moda dizer ( quando há entradas polares em maio ) que isso é por causa do aquecimento global . Em Portugal existe uma ignorância meteorológica que até dá dó.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Nov 2022 às 12:03)

Dia de sol, até causa alguma estranheza e uma certa satisfação. É este o tempo normal por aqui nesta altura (mais chuva que sol), não como no outono/inverno passado em que um dia de chuva era motivo de espanto.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (10 Nov 2022 às 14:01)

Bom dia.

Para ser diferente, deixo una foto deste momento da paisagem (no canto pode-se verificar a data da captação)

Por aqui apenas tenho 0,25mm acumulados.
Temperatura amena, registo os 18,4°C e humidade de 83%
Vento de WSW entre os 5 a 10 kmh.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (11 Nov 2022 às 12:54)

Óptimo dia de céu limpo e bem azul. 
Neste momento registo 20,1°C e 63% de humidade relativa.


----------



## ampa62 (12 Nov 2022 às 16:11)

Boa tarde, 

Hoje aconteceu-me o inexplicável...A ver remotamente o estado de tempo em minha casa e deteto um acumulado de 42 mm durante a noite! Choveu ininterruptamente entre a 1 e as 7.30!

Os registos até tem alguma consistência mas quando comparo com as estações vizinhas os valores são bastante mais elevados. Ora isto nunca me aconteceu. 

Alguma explicação plausível?


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Nov 2022 às 20:16)

Boa noite.



ampa62 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> *Hoje* aconteceu-me o inexplicável...A ver remotamente o estado de tempo em minha casa e deteto um acumulado de 42 mm durante a noite! *Choveu ininterruptamente entre a 1 e as 7.30*!


Eh, eh! Querias....Só se o nevoeiro tiver sido tão intenso que tiveste um fenómeno único.
Zero...quando muito umas décimas. Nada no radar, nada de nebulosidade.
Alguém a brincar com o pluviómetro? 

*Belo São Martinho!*
Ora bem, ontem e hoje ricos dias de outono, aliás: de VERÃO. Principalmente hoje. Hoje foi excelente, ameno, com sol a pedir pouca roupa. Mesmo ao fim da tarde, junto ao mar (depois de ter passado boas horas a cerca de 25 km da costa) estava-se muito bem - aqui já com neblina, muita humidade, mas ainda assim agradável. E pouco vento, a contrastar com ontem, dia algo ventoso.

Ontem a *Tmín* foi de* 7,8ºC*, hoje de *8,2ºC*.
Quanto à *Tmáx*, ontem foi aos *18,1ºC*, hoje aos* 20,3ºC*. Nada mau!

*Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 79%*

Pôr do Sol em Esposende hoje.




Muitos jacintos de água...na água. Imagino o que estaria no rio antes das chuvas dos últimos tempos.
Nota ainda para os terrenos bem encharcados na zona de Barcelos.

Deixo ainda imagens do fim de semana passado e da forte ondulação:












Bónus:


----------



## ampa62 (13 Nov 2022 às 11:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Eh, eh! Querias....Só se o nevoeiro tiver sido tão intenso que tiveste um fenómeno único.
> Zero...quando muito umas décimas. Nada no radar, nada de nebulosidade.
> Alguém a brincar com o pluviómetro?


O pluviometro só é mesmo acessível por escadote, pois está numa cobertura plana; mas vou ter de descobrir o que se passou. Ou será que agora pagam os 125 paus em mm? . 

Belas imagens da praia que frequentava.

Hoje não tive direito a bónus mas sim a uma manhã de sol. 16.8ºC por Covas neste momento.


----------



## Stinger (13 Nov 2022 às 12:08)

Ja se ve a linha pelo radar

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2022 às 14:33)

Boa tarde a todos e bom domingo. 
Por aqui temos nebulosidade, vento moderado de SO e gaivotas em terra, a linha de instabilidade está apenas no radar, pois aqui ainda não entrou a chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2022 às 15:16)

Boa tarde,

Começa a escurecer pelo Porto, depois de uma manhã e início de tarde quentes e muito ensolaradas.
A frente está aí a chegar; neste momento já deve estar a tocar as costas mais a norte do Alto Minho.


----------



## Stinger (13 Nov 2022 às 15:30)

E já chove pelo mercado da foz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2022 às 15:35)

Também já chove bem por aqui 
Que escuro que ficou em pouco menos de nada.


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Nov 2022 às 15:36)

Muita chuva e vento .


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Nov 2022 às 15:41)

Que dilúvio !


----------



## ampa62 (13 Nov 2022 às 15:47)

2 mm acumulados em Covas. 16.1ºC e bastante vento.


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Nov 2022 às 16:34)

15 mm já acumulados e continua a chover com grande intensidade .


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2022 às 16:44)

O que chove agora!  
Acumulado a subir rapidamente; 4,39 mm neste momento.


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (13 Nov 2022 às 16:51)

Chuvada monumental por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2022 às 16:57)

Igual por aqui. O panorama é cinzento de tanta água que cai!
9,19 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2022 às 17:05)

Incrível o que chove pelo Porto há já algum tempo


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2022 às 17:10)

Que grande chuvada, acumulado nos 17.2 mm, campo da constituição alagado, tal a intensidade e persistência


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2022 às 17:17)

Por aqui ainda vai pingando alguma coisa, mas já sem acumular. 
11 mm é a contagem, por agora. Acumulados mais generosos para a zona central do Porto.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2022 às 17:29)

Muito escuro a sul e sudoeste, mais carga a caminho 

18.2 mm.

EDIT: volta a chover com muita intensidade neste momento, até faz "fumo"


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Nov 2022 às 17:34)

Mais uma descarga de chuva descomunal por o "litroral" norte.

Estes meses tem sido um fartote para os amantes da chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2022 às 17:39)

Chove com muita intensidade por aqui outra vez   
12,7 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2022 às 17:40)

Torrencial agora!


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2022 às 18:01)

Tudo alagado, no campo da constituição prosseguem os treinos, mas não parecem lá muito produtivos  a não ser pelo facto que têm que aprender a jogar mesmo nas condições mais adversas, em que a bola mal anda no relvado. 

Foto e video de há minutos:











25.2 mm acumulados. 14.8ºc actuais.


----------



## ampa62 (13 Nov 2022 às 18:11)

Parou de chover. 13.7 mm acumulados. 14.7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2022 às 19:10)

Depois da última chuvada o acumulado subiu para os 16,51 mm.
Novembro segue com 66,8 mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2022 às 19:54)

Mas que grande entrada da frente 
2 "rajadas" de chuva muito boas 
Amainou de momento, que bela rega.


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Nov 2022 às 20:51)

O acumulado já vai nos 20 mm .
Mês de novembro a aproximar-se dos 100 mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Nov 2022 às 21:10)

Chove sem parar , o acumulado a subir rapidamente , já vai  nos 25 mm .


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (13 Nov 2022 às 21:26)

Por aqui alguma precipitação. Acumulado de 10,7 mm. Zona do Porto bem mais regada do que aqui.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2022 às 21:45)

Boas,

Praticamente nos 30 mm por aqui com 29.6 mm, continua a chover. 

Há pouco caiu com mais intensidade.

14.5ºc vento SSW 18 Km/h E 95 % HR.

Novembro segue com 80.2 mm acumulados.

307,4 mm em  mês e meio ( desde 01/10/2022).


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2022 às 21:55)

Boa noite.

Lá começou a chover a meio da tarde.
E teve períodos de maior intensidade, com alguma persistência; para já está a chover fraco.
Também tivemos algum vento moderado com rajadas.
O *acumulado* está nos* 17,5 mm*.

Vamos ver o que nos traz então esta semana. A ver se é estratiforme ou convectiva.
A convectiva tem beneficiado mais as zonas litorais, e tem sido dominante nas últimas semanas. O normal na fase inicial do outono.

*Tactual: 14,8ºC
Hr: 92%

Votos de uma excelente semana, começando já às 00.00h. *


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2022 às 00:03)

Por aqui já parou. Acumulou 18,5 mm.


Novembro segue com 113,9 mm.


----------



## ampa62 (14 Nov 2022 às 09:07)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas, 12.8ºC e 1 mm acumulado. O total acumulado de ontem: 28.5 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2022 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

Ontem o dia fechou com 23,7 mm. A madrugada foi praticamente seca, registando-se um acumulado de apenas 0,2 mm.
Novembro segue, assim, com 74,19 mm.

13,9 ºC e 89% de HR neste momento. Céu muito nublado mas luminoso.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2022 às 14:46)

Boa tarde e bem vindos à nova semana.

Tempo farrusco (reminescências do São Martinho?) e com vento que tem estado calmo, passando a soprar fraco a moderado a partir do início da tarde, de SSO.
Terá caído leve chuva durante a madrugada mas ainda nada acumulei.

Ontem terminei o dia com *25,1 mm*. O final do dia foi marcado pela chuva fraca persistente.

*Tactual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 82%*


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Nov 2022 às 16:56)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui pouca água caiu até agora, apenas 0,5mm. Ameaça, mas não precipita.
Acumula 66,8mm este mês.
O vento de SW também promete, média de 25.7 km/h e já registou uma rajada de 40.2 km/h


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2022 às 06:50)

Bom dia,
Chove bem e de forma contínua pelo Porto, o acumulado está nos 20.2 mm 

15.5ºc , vento moderado com rajadas fortes de SW e 96% HR.

Campo da constituição novamente com bastante água acumulada.

Novembro segue com 102.8 mm.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2022 às 07:23)

Continua a chuva, agora com bastante nevoeiro 23.2 mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Nov 2022 às 07:33)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia com muita chuva  , o acumulado vai nos 31 mm. 
Novembro segue com 128 mm.


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2022 às 08:23)

Bom dia 
Chuva 
Acumulados de 23,4 mm
Temperatura de 16,3°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2022 às 08:25)

Chove muito pelo Porto neste momento, até faz "fumo" Algumas caleiras parecem "cascatas"  

30..8 mm e a subir


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Nov 2022 às 08:29)

Já dá para ir de barco para o trabalho.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2022 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Madrugada de muita chuva pelo Porto, especialmente nos últimos minutos. 32,51 mm acumulados.
Está passada a barreira dos 100 mm (107,01).
Continua a chover, mas de forma mais fraca agora, com15,5 ºC e 94% de HR.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2022 às 08:45)

A chuva parou, 35.8 mm acumulados. 

15.2ºc actuais.

Já vão 118.4 mm este mês, e o que ainda falta chover..


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2022 às 09:37)

Bom dia.

Boa! Hoje chove...maravilha.
Acompanhada de vento, que bem que sabe.
Mal vi/ouvi, o trabalho não deixou.

Deixo aqui imagem com dados da minha estação e de duas próximas.
Acumulados de 32.8 mm na minha e noutra (curiosamente é nova na freguesia onde nasci) e superior...


----------



## ampa62 (15 Nov 2022 às 10:08)

Bom dia, 

Uma boa noite de chuva que rendeu 34 mm. De momento com 13.6ºC, 96%HR, 1012.87 hPa e pouco vento.


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2022 às 12:06)

Boas 
Acumulados de 33 mm
93% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2022 às 12:54)

Boa tarde.

Períodos de chuva fraca desde meio da manhã.
Agora parece que aliviou, com algumas abertas.
O vento sopra fraco de SO.

O *acumulado* está em *33,9 mm*.

*Tactual: 14,6ºC
Hr: 93%*


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (15 Nov 2022 às 15:38)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui menos generosa (a chuva) do que no Porto.

Acumulei 15.5 mm hoje.
No mês 85.5 mm

De salientar a rajada de 70,8 km/h registada às 07h05 da manhã. E a média máxima em 10 min de 42,6 km/h às 04h15.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 15:43)

Acumulados nas EMAs do IPMA:

26,7 mm Cerval aeródromo
26,1 mm Paços de Ferreira
25,1 Pedras Rubras
*32,0 mm Serra do Pilar
45,4 mm Aveiro*
29,5 mm Anadia


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2022 às 22:47)

Boas,

Castanheira(Arcos de Valdevez) segue hoje nos 48 mm. Sendo que a mensal vai nos 195 mm.
Relembrando que outubro terminou nos bombásticos 563 mm.

Amanhã vão ser registados acumulados diários brutais, situação acompanhar...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2022 às 23:28)

Boa noite.

Lá vão caindo alguns aguaceiros esporádicos desde o início da noite.
O *acumulado* por cá está nos *36,3 mm*.

Na freguesia de Modelos (integrada para já na freguesia-sede de Paços de Ferreira) esta estação https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMODEL4 segue com *34,8 mm*. Esperemos que não seja um projeto temporário como muitos... 
A *EMA de Paços de Ferreira*, localizada sensivelmente a meio (1,5 km) entre a estação de Modelos e a minha (cerca de 3 km em linha reta no total), acumula 27,1 mm - aplicando o fator de correção *** de 1.22 tem uns mais realísticos *33,0 mm*.

Veremos então o que nos traz o belo dia de amanhã.

*Tactual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 94%


* *Confirmado com udómetro oficial e comunicado ao IPMA que está a analisar a situação


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Nov 2022 às 07:38)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia com muita chuva  , o acumulado já vai nos 15 mm .
Novembro quase com 150 mm.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 08:09)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia de chuva, cai de forma persistente, moderada.
O acumulado está nos 13 mm.  

14.3ºc , vento moderado com rajadas de SW e 96%HR.

131,4 mm este mês.

O aviso do IPMA de chuva persistente, por vezes forte, para o distrito do Porto, começa às 09 horas da manhã e vai até ás 21 h de hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

Vai caindo bem e persistentemente também por aqui. Acumulado nos 12,9 mm.
Novembro totaliza, para já, 119,91 mm, um valor ainda abaixo do esperado por estas bandas.

Dia escuro, invernal. Daqueles em que só apetece ficar na caminha 
14,6 ºC e 92% de HR.



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Castanheira(Arcos de Valdevez) segue hoje nos 48 mm. Sendo que a mensal vai nos 195 mm.
> Relembrando que outubro terminou nos bombásticos 563 mm.
> ...


João, onde consultas os dados da estação? São públicos?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Nov 2022 às 09:14)

E chove como não houvesse amanhã..

Vou para a madeira 25°c e um tempo mais alegre.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 09:19)

16  mm e a contar, chove com intensidade.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2022 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

Chove bem também por aqui, 15,7mm acumulados  .


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 09:43)

Começa o alagamento do campo da constituição.  

19.2 mm, a contar, está muito fechado, algum nevoeiro e chove com intensidade.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 09:48)

17,5 mm por aqui, com um pouquinho apenas mais de luminosidade.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Nov 2022 às 09:53)

Bom dia, 
Isto é inverno à antiga, chove e chove... Nuvens baixas. 
Aqui no norte deve de haver acumulados interessantes.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2022 às 09:54)

Continua a cair certinho, 19,3mm


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Nov 2022 às 10:05)

Continua a chover incessantemente , o acumulado vai nos 24 mm.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 10:28)

22.8 mm e a contar, chove muito agora 

Ultrapassada a barreira dos 140 mm, com 141,2 mm em novembro até ao momento.

As tantas, e tendo em conta as previsões, ainda vai ser um mês para mais de 200 mm como outubro.


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2022 às 10:38)

Bom dia 
Chuva 
Acumulados de 23,6 mm
15,1°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2022 às 10:42)

Bom dia.

Já sabem da novidade? Não?!
Está a chover!!! 

Chuva e daquela molhada. Que se sente, molha e tudo.

Toda a madrugada a cair, aumentando de intensidade pela manhã.
E já vão 26,4 mm de acumulado.
O vento tem-se mantido fraco.

O alerta amarelo está em vigor até às 18h. Vamos ver o que nos traz a tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2022 às 10:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Vai caindo bem e persistentemente também por aqui. Acumulado nos 12,9 mm.
> Novembro totaliza, para já, 119,91 mm, um valor ainda abaixo do esperado por estas bandas.
> ...



Boas João,
Os dados em tempo real é através do site netatmo:








						Netatmo Weathermap
					

Real-time weather data from the world’s largest community of Smart Home Weather Station.




					weathermap.netatmo.com
				




Caso queiras acompanhar o histórico e dados detalhados é criar a conta no site e assim tens livre acesso.


----------



## Cadito (16 Nov 2022 às 11:23)

Ei lá, aqui pelo centro urbano chove certinha e de forma geralmente moderada! Vista para sul:  






Os acumulados de chuva diários pela zona estão neste momento assim:


----------



## ampa62 (16 Nov 2022 às 11:26)

Por Covas também chove desde as 3.30 da manhã.

De momento com 14.0ºC, 98%HR e 1010.8 hPa.

25 mm acumulados durante o dia.  178 mm acumulados durante o mês aos quais se deduz 42 mm de uma chuvada inexplicável pelo que já vamos em 136 mm.

Ainda falta muito para chegar aos 440 mm de 2018.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (16 Nov 2022 às 11:39)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a chuva vai caindo, mas intensidade fraca a moderada. Acumulo 9.4mm. Fiquei admirado, comparativamente aos valores das estações vizinhas, mas o totalizador bate certo.
Pelos valores acumulados mais para o interior, percebe-se que é precipitação orográfica. 

Aqui é de salientar o vento moderado a forte.
Rajada de 59.5 km/h


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2022 às 11:39)

Belo tempo com chuva durante horas seguidas , nuvens baixas e vento .

Isto sim já tinha saudades 

Agora só peço neve ahah

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2022 às 11:49)

Continua a chuva, 23,5mm em Merelim e 30,9mm em Braga até às 11h.
A estação que sigo vai com 27,2mm


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 11:55)

30 mm, continua esta chuva moderada e constante há várias horas.  

15.3ºc.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 12:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas João,
> Os dados em tempo real é através do site netatmo:
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado João 
--------------------
E por cá, depois de um breve interregno, volta a chuva. 24,61 mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2022 às 12:49)

42 mm em Pessegueiro do Vouga.
Estou curioso como vai terminar o dia.
A zona de Sever do Vouga é um penico impressionante, por acaso tenho visitado a região e é espectacular,
água por todo o lado.
No final do mês volto à região, e Freita incluída deve estar tudo incrível


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Nov 2022 às 13:08)

Chove há 10 horas sem parar  , o acumulado vai nos 30 mm . Muito vento também.
Novembro segue com 160 mm .


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 14:11)

35.6 mm, chove com muita intensidade neste momento. 

16.5ºc, vento moderado com rajadas, 98% HR.

Nevoeiro.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2022 às 14:45)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui é hora de dizer: Mas que belo dia outonal!

Sigo com 45,0 mm de acumulado.

Agora é hora de mais um turno (infelizmente é "extra" por falta de gente), não poderei acompanhar esta bela chuva que vai caindo.

Bom proveito!


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2022 às 15:00)

Acumulados de 38,1 mm
16,4°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 15:19)

A entrada da primeira frente quente deu-se às primeiras horas de luz, depois, a segunda frente perdeu identidade durante a entrada na Galiza e Alto Minho.
Agora estará a chegar a frente fria, se entretanto não ondular. É curioso que o padrão de movimento dos ecos de radar é anticilónico, ou seja, encurva para ESE, movimento de WNW/W.













Estes sistemas frontais estão quase "decapitados" de nebulosidade alta e topos mais frios, talvez por isso os acumulados horários mal tocam os 10 mm.






O Aviso Amarelo para "precipitação persistente, por vezes forte" parece-me claramente emitido pelos acumulados em 6 horas (critério: 30 a 40 mm) e nem tanto pelos acumulados horários. Em alguns locais os acumulados podem exceder os 40 mm/6 horas e entrar no critério de aviso laranja.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 15:34)

A caminho dos 40 mm, a chuva regressou em força, a frente fria está aí a chegar  

38.2 mm, vento assobia nas janelas.
Nevoeiro fechado, chuva de gota grossa.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 15:37)

A IPMA de Chafé (Viana do Castelo), com* 21,6 mm* até às15:00, ilustra bem a passagem da primeira frente quente, cerca das 8h:







No registo horário das 9h, está lá o único acumulado horário, em estações da rede oficial, superior a 10 mm (Barcelos (CIM): 10,4 mm), até às 15h.

Pedras Rubras acumulou até às 15:00,* 24,7 mm* (24,9 mm às 15:30):





Serra do Pilar tem uma variação horária mais irregular, *36,1 mm* até às 15:00 (36,6 mm, 15:30). Mesmo assim não chegou aos 10 mm/hora.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 15:43)

Snifa disse:


> A caminho dos 40 mm




Já está, 40 mm, chove com muita intensidade, com o nevoeiro a visibilidade ainda é pior, condições muito perigosas para a condução.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2022 às 15:44)

A chuva continua, mas agora mais fraca.
Merelim vai com 30,3mm e Braga com 43,8mm até às 15h.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 15:57)

A estação WU Barragem da Caniçada tem o maior acumulado da RLN até ao momento: *69,3 mm*. Não sei quão fiável tem sido este pluviómetro mas... Gerês 

Edição:
Há uma estação alguns quilómetros a sul da Feira, Mosteiró, que marca 77,7 mm. Apesar de outras estações na área terem valores entre os 50 e os 60 mm, esta põe algumas dúvidas. Mas esta área até Aveiro parece ser a que está a levar a maior carga.






Inundações prováveis!


----------



## qwerl (16 Nov 2022 às 16:08)

Boa tarde,

Que dia este, chove sem parar desde madrugada, sempre moderada a forte. Não posso deixar de vir aqui reportar um dos maiores acumulados dos últimos anos, e não vai ficar por aqui 



StormRic disse:


> A estação WU Barragem da Caniçada tem o maior acumulado da RLN até ao momento: *69,3 mm*. Não sei quão fiável tem sido este pluviómetro mas... Gerês



Isto hoje por aqui está pior que o gerês, e a 5km do mar  Esta estação em Pedroso leva *70.4 mm* acumulados e continua a somar, concordante com outra estação que leva 69.4mm. Acumulados a rondar os 60 a 70mm nas estações em redor, a este ritmo vai chegar aos 100mm


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 16:08)

E chove, chove... 45.4 mm, a contar  

Video de ontem de Marco Ferreira ( passou hoje na  TVI no jornal da uma ) quando da forte chuva que caiu durante a manhã aqui no Porto, e pelos vistos já há relatos que hoje está a ficar igual naquela zona da marginal do Douro, perto da Ponte D Maria.

A água de várias zonas vai toda pela encosta abaixo e cai na marginal e daí para o Douro, quando chove muito isto acontece.

É um problema antigo e ninguém resolve, até que haja um acidente grave.....


----------



## JPNunes (16 Nov 2022 às 16:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> 42 mm em Pessegueiro do Vouga.
> Estou curioso como vai terminar o dia.
> A zona de Sever do Vouga é um penico impressionante, por acaso tenho visitado a região e é espectacular,
> água por todo o lado.
> No final do mês volto à região, e Freita incluída deve estar tudo incrível



Efetivamente aqui na zona Aveiro Norte (Oliveira de Azeméis), chove sem parar desde, pelo menos, as 07h00. Já não me recordo de um dia assim, nos últimos anos. Pelas imagens de radar, parece que vai continuar, nas próximas horas.


----------



## skinnedpt (16 Nov 2022 às 16:19)

66,3 na minha estação . E a continuar assim vai ser bem mais…


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2022 às 16:29)

Boas 
Chuva 
Já cai várias horas 
Parece um dia dos antigos 
Acumulados de 44,2 mm
16,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 16:34)

O feixe do radar de Arouca está ali meio afogado no meio desta massa de precipitação:






Acumulados já são generalizados superiores a 50-60 mm. Há estações com mais de 80 mm.
Vai haver cheia do Vouga.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2022 às 16:38)

JPNunes disse:


> Efetivamente aqui na zona Aveiro Norte (Oliveira de Azeméis), chove sem parar desde, pelo menos, as 07h00. Já não me recordo de um dia assim, nos últimos anos. Pelas imagens de radar, parece que vai continuar, nas próximas horas.



Pessegueiro do Vouga a colar nos 80 mm.
78 mm neste momento,  e a somar,somar...


----------



## qwerl (16 Nov 2022 às 16:44)

80 mm na estação que falei há pouco, e continua a chuva forte e incessante, a acumular a cerca de 10mm por hora... os ribeiros já andam a passear pelos campos. O que vale é que a chuva apesar de muito persistente não é torrencial, senão ia haver cheias valentes


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2022 às 16:57)

StormRic disse:


> O feixe do radar de Arouca está ali meio afogado no meio desta massa de precipitação:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O Vouga está a chegar a Ribeiradio com um caudal de 126m3/s.
A barragem já está a turbinar. (Está a 71,5%).


----------



## ct2jzr (16 Nov 2022 às 17:01)

Snifa disse:


> E chove, chove... 45.4 mm, a contar
> 
> Video de ontem de Marco Ferreira ( passou hoje na  TVI no jornal da uma ) quando da forte chuva que caiu durante a manhã aqui no Porto, e pelos vistos já há relatos que hoje está a ficar igual naquela zona da marginal do Douro, perto da Ponte D Maria.
> 
> ...


uma cascata nas fontainhas.  mais uma atração turística.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 17:27)

Boas,

Chove, chove e chove sem parar desde as 4 da manhã por aqui; é obra! 
Período de acalmia neste momento, mas vem lá mais a caminho. 
43,21 mm acumulados.

Novembro segue com 150,22 mm. Quase batidas as duas normais climatológicas para o Porto na estação que sigo.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 17:42)

O intervalo na chuva durou pouco, volta a cair com intensidade, 50.2 mm acumulados. 

Continua o nevoeiro.

Novembro segue com 168,6 mm até ao momento.

Quase nos 400 mm desde 01/10/2022  (*395,8 mm).*


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2022 às 18:17)

Rio ferreira ja quase a tapar a ponte mais baixa , campos já alagados

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 18:21)

55.8 mm, simplesmente não para de chover com intensidade. 

Nevoeiro denso, vento com rajadas de SW, 16.6ºc e 98% HR.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2022 às 18:28)

Chove com bastante intensidade agora.
Acumulados até às 17h:
Merelim com 33,6mm.
Braga com 46,5mm.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 18:38)

Bom, e entretanto caíram mais 10 mm por aqui... 
53,29 mm acumulados e continua a chover com bastante intensidade.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2022 às 18:41)

Como chove agora!   

Atualização das 18h:
Merelim com 35,2mm.
Braga com 48,5mm.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 18:53)

Duas últimas horas continuaram com a mesma massa de precipitação das horas anteriores. Houve um curto aliviar da intensidade mas voltou agora mais intensa:










*Serra do Pilar, 57,9 mm no gráfico até às 18:00*, *65,2mm até às 18:40*.






Não há, até ao momento, nas estações oficiais, acumulados em 6 horas superiores a 40 mm. Daí se manter o Aviso no Amarelo, para precipitação.

O problema agora vai ser a chegada da ondulação de *Aviso Laranja*, já em vigor, com *"Ondas de noroeste com 4,5 a 6 metros, com altura máxima até 10 metros."*

A *Preia-mar será às 21h* no litoral norte, embora sejam marés de Quarto Minguante.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 18:55)

Há pelo menos quatro estações com mais de 100 mm.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 18:56)

61.2 mm e a contar


----------



## skinnedpt (16 Nov 2022 às 18:59)

92.9 . Devo chegar aos 100mm hoje.


----------



## Spak (16 Nov 2022 às 19:02)

Com a chuva dos últimos dias, e em particular a de hoje, a situação de seca já estará melhor ou ainda é pouca chuva?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Nov 2022 às 19:07)

Spak disse:


> Com a chuva dos últimos dias, e em particular a de hoje, a situação de seca já estará melhor ou ainda é pouca chuva?


Diria que aí no litoral norte e minho a situação de seca já está mais que resolvida.


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2022 às 19:18)

Chuva continua 
63,5 mm


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 19:36)

EMA's do IPMA na RLN:

*Serra do Pilar: 69,9 mm*
Pedras Rubras: 43,6 mm
Luzim: 48,9 mm
Paços de Ferreira: 49,7 mm
Cerval aeródromo (V.N.Cerveira): 45,9 mm
Aveiro: 48,0 mm
Anadia: 37,0 mm


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 19:40)

Sete estações à volta dos 110 mm.
Muitas acima dos 70-80 mm.
Estações no Porto numa média de 60 a 70 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2022 às 19:44)

115 mm em Pessegueiro do Vouga.
Incrível.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 19:54)

Começa a desenhar-se a aproximação da frente fria, com ondulações:







Não sei se trará algum aumento significativo da intensidade da precipitação . Nem tenho a certeza de ainda não ter passado, mas parece-me que não.







Mesmo na imagem de satélite não é fácil identificá-la:


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 19:54)

Águeda, ontem. Como estará hoje?


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 20:02)

StormRic disse:


> Águeda, ontem. Como estará hoje?


Deve haver cheia hoje, 103mm em São João do Monte, por onde passa o rio Águeda.




__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 20:09)

Batidos também por aqui estão os 60 mm. 61,19 mm neste momento.
Estão ultrapassados os valores das duas normais para o Porto.

Novembro soma 168,2 mm e continua a chover.
17 ºC e 95% de HR.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 20:12)

StormRic disse:


> Começa a desenhar-se a aproximação da frente fria, com ondulações:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IPMA a prever trovoada para o Porto à meia-noite. Deve ser à passagem da frente fria não?


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 20:14)

73,7 mm Serra do Pilar
52,8 mm Paços de Ferreira
52,8 mm Luzim


João Pedro disse:


> IPMA a prever trovoada para o Porto à meia-noite. Deve ser à passagem da frente fria não?



Podem também ser células pós-frontais, mas realmente ainda não há sinais da frente fria, não passou nem está perto. Deve ter ondulado.
Veremos aparecer topos elevados e frios no satélite, que  por enquanto ainda poucos há.






Trovoadas completamente ausentes do território do continente, nem sequer detectáveis longe: nada.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 20:21)

StormRic disse:


> 73,7 mm Serra do Pilar
> 52,8 mm Paços de Ferreira
> 52,8 mm Luzim
> 
> ...


Let's wait...  Mas, de facto, não se vislumbra nada...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Nov 2022 às 21:08)

Spak disse:


> Com a chuva dos últimos dias, e em particular a de hoje, a situação de seca já estará melhor ou ainda é pouca chuva?


Seca? De Coimbra para cima, em breve, vamos é ter a situação contrária: água a mais, se é que já não temos. Vislumbram-se inundações.
Está tudo alagado.


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2022 às 21:13)

Rio ferreira ja galgou as margens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2022 às 21:13)

Aqui ja passava para a estrada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2022 às 21:14)

Boas,

chove fraco, o acumulado está nos 68.8 mm.

16.7ºc , vento fraco a moderado de SW/WSW, 97/ HR.

187,2 mm este mês, portanto, claramente, irá ficar acima dos 200 mm, resta saber quanto, pois ainda só vamos no dia 16..


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 21:16)

*136mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga!!
Tenho ideia de já ter registado 157mm num só dia aqui há uns anos, valor a que atribuí na altura grande grau de fiabilidade pois uma estação vizinha(Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades), também rondou os 150mm.

Hoje pode ultrapassar esse valor.


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2022 às 21:22)

Boas
Chuva continua mas mais fraca , neste momento cai pingos por Gondomar
68,8 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2022 às 21:32)

Nickname disse:


> *136mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga!!
> Tenho ideia de já ter registado 157mm num só dia aqui há uns anos, valor a que atribuí na altura grande grau de fiabilidade pois uma estação vizinha(Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades), também rondou os 150mm.
> 
> Hoje pode ultrapassar esse valor.


Desde os teus posts que comecei a seguir as estações da região. Há ali um micro-clima certamente. E para quem seguia os modelos nestes dias,  havia alguns que metiam aquela região como a área de maior acumulado de todo o país,  curioso.
Estive em finais de outubro  e o rio Mau, na famosa cascata da Cabreia ia medonho. Não imagino agora...


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 21:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Desde os teus posts que comecei a seguir as estações da região. Há ali um micro-clima certamente. E para quem seguia os modelos nestes dias,  havia alguns que metiam aquela região como a área de maior acumulado de todo o país,  curioso.
> Estive em finais de outubro  e o rio Mau, na famosa cascata da Cabreia ia medonho. Não imagino agora...


Sem dúvida, uma zona muito chuvosa, e que mantém o aspecto verde e até os mais pequenos cursos de água, mesmo no pico do Verão e em anos secos.
Por exemplo este Agosto no concelho de Oliveira de Frades, durante uma caminhada, fiquei supreendido com o caudal de um pequeno rio, afluente do Vouga.




__





						Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2022
					

Alguém sabe se a fauna piscícola na albufeira da Paradela (Gerês) era significativa? Vêem-se lá pescadores. Serão os sedimentos de fundo aproveitáveis para uso nos solos agrícolas?  Aí vai a Paradela a caminho do esvaziamento, 8,1%, ainda nada encontrei sobre esta acção, se realmente é para...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2022 às 21:42)

Nickname disse:


> Sem dúvida, uma zona muito chuvosa, e que mantém o aspecto verde e até os mais pequenos cursos de água, mesmo no pico do Verão e em anos secos.
> Por exemplo este Agosto no concelho de Oliveira de Frades, durante uma caminhada, fiquei supreendido com o caudal de um pequeno rio, afluente do Vouga.
> 
> 
> ...


Espectacular.
Tenho agendado alguns PR , e um deles será as cascatas do Rio Gresso. Fica prometido que depois partilho os registos. Terminado offtopic.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2022 às 21:50)

Por aqui já não chove neste momento.

Um resumo da precipitação destes últimos tempos:

*Merelim:*
Hoje até às 21h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 43,9mm
Este mês 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 189,6mm
No último mês (30 dias) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 567,1mm
Outubro e Novembro  595,6mm
Desde Setembro  727mm

*Braga:*
Hoje até às 21h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 58,8mm
Este mês 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 180,4mm
No último mês (30 dias) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 604,1mm
Outubro e Novembro  641,8mm
Desde Setembro  867,6mm


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 22:01)

guimeixen disse:


> Por aqui já não chove neste momento.
> 
> Um resumo da precipitação destes últimos tempos:
> 
> ...


Acumulados brutais 
Ninguém vai passar sede por aí tão depressa


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 22:02)

Últimas quatro horas:


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 22:19)

StormRic disse:


>


Frente fria? Vem com pouca pujança, parece-me.

A torneira por aqui fechou, finalmente, aos 62,71 mm.
Novembro segue com 169,72 mm. 
475,71 mm desde setembro.


----------



## Gates (16 Nov 2022 às 22:24)

Pelas minhas bandas 48 mm bem espalhados pelas horas do dia. 
Ainda bem que estive em teletrabalho


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 22:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Frente fria? Vem com pouca pujança, parece-me.
> 
> A torneira por aqui fechou, finalmente, aos 62,71 mm.
> Novembro segue com 169,72 mm.
> 475,71 mm desde setembro.


Não tenho a certeza de ser a frente fria, talvez *uma* frente fria (pode haver mais do que uma). A temperatura não desceu ainda, nem noutros parâmetros há variação que indique a passagem. Falta alguma coisa. 

No filme do radar, até parece que passou uma frente e nada mais vem atrás:


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 22:43)

10 estações acima dos 100 mm. Pessegueiro do Vouga nos 148 mm.


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2022 às 23:48)

Volta a chover mais forte 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2022 às 23:53)

Boa noite.

Eia! 
Mas que é isto?! Mas mas mas...Atão? Isto é assim?
Os episódios de chuva mais forte e intensa há uns tempos passavam acima desta região, no Baixo Minho. Agora passam abaixo do rio Douro?
Acham isto bem? Acham?!

Bolas!
Aqui só tive *86,4 mm* de precipitação.
E ao redor tudo parecido:




Na EMA de Paços de Ferreira o acumulado segue nos *78,0 mm* (corrigidos).

*Nada mau gente, nada mau*. A persistência da chuva tem sido a nota dominante, sem excessos horários. Obviamente num ou noutro local há zonas alagadas, mas nada que uma limpeza prévia não pudesse ajudar a evitar.
Desde o início da manhã que se notava no satélite que a zona da faixa Espinho-Aveiro era a "beneficiada" pela maior abundância da precipitação. E assim foi...
Com isto tudo, tenho pena que mais precipitação não chegasse ao interior transmontano e beirão. Esperemos melhores dias...E para o sul também, mas era mais difícil sem uma depressão e uma dinâmica de forçamento de massas de ar que levasse a instabilidade lá para baixo.

Está bastante ameno, muito húmido (saturado) o ar.

*Tactual: 16,0ºC
Hr: 96%*


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2022 às 00:21)

Acumulados de ontem, 16.
Uma pequena selecção, a sul do Douro, bacia do Vouga e litoral.

150,6  mm Pessegueiro do Vouga.
138,9 mm São João do Monte
101,2 mm Nespereira (Oliveira de Frades)
103,1 mm Paredes Velhas (Oliveira de Frades)
125,2 mm Albergaria-a-Velha
106,2 mm Ovar
135,4 mm Mosteiró
118,7 mm São João da Madeira
102,4 mm Maceda (Ovar)
105,3 mm Sanguedo
117,4 mm Seixezelo
114,1 mm Pedroso
  99,3 mm Grijó
  98,3 mm Grijó

A norte do Douro
122,7 mm Valongo


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2022 às 00:45)

O movimento é agora de WSW para ENE:






Na previsão para as 00h de hoje, 17, a frente fria teria ondulado depois de uma incursão a sul do Douro. Durante essa incursão o movimento foi de WNW. Agora volta para WSW à espera da passagem definitiva da frente.


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2022 às 00:48)

Vem lá nova carga de água para a bacia do Vouga então...
Já não o esperava.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2022 às 00:59)

Nickname disse:


> Vem lá nova carga de água para a bacia do Vouga então...
> Já não o esperava.



Ainda não é certo, aquela carta era a previsão há 24 horas. Nisto das ondulações das frentes e o quanto descem ou sobem em latitude é muito incerto.
Mas continua chover na bacia do Vouga.

Acumulados na primeira hora de hoje chegam aos 10 mm.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2022 às 05:15)

Acumulados de ontem, 16, na  região Norte e Centro.
Embora haja estações não oficiais com acumulados quase o dobro, o maior acumulado da rede IPMA foi 79,3 mm no Porto (Serra do Pilar).


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2022 às 07:23)

Bom dia, 

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos 72.8 mm.  

Hoje mais 6 mm até ao momento.

14.3ºc , vento fraco e 96%HR.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Nov 2022 às 08:28)

Bom dia,

O acumulado ontem ainda subiu mais um par de mm antes do dia findar, ficando nos 65,51 mm.
Durante a madrugada caíram mais 5,59 mm. Novembro segue, assim, com 172,52 mm acumulados.

Não se espera grande "animação" hoje; à tarde já deverá dar para ver e sentir um pouco de sol, que também é preciso depois de um dia como o de ontem 

Neste momento ambiente muito fechado e tristonho. Venha de lá esse sol!
15,1 ºC e 90% de HR.


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2022 às 08:38)

Chuvada curta mas com gotas grossas há pouco, acumulado subiu para 6.4 mm


----------



## JPNunes (17 Nov 2022 às 09:24)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados de ontem, 16, na  região Norte e Centro.
> Embora haja estações não oficiais com acumulados quase o dobro, o maior acumulado da rede IPMA foi 79,3 mm no Porto (Serra do Pilar).


Onde choveu mais, coincidentemente foi onde o IPMA não tem estações. Toda aquele zona litoral e interior, do distrito de Aveiro, entre Espinho até Aveiro. Aqui em Oliveira de Azeméis, em cerca de 15 horas, penso que não choveu durante 5 minutos, por volta das três da tarde!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Nov 2022 às 09:34)

Na região litoral norte estamos a meio do mês e já choveu o normal ou até mais que o normal, paralelamente temos Braganca onde só caíram 24 mm este mês. 
Tal como o mês passado este mês será extremamente chuvoso no litoral norte!


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (17 Nov 2022 às 11:06)

Forte aguaceiro no Porto.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Nov 2022 às 12:25)

Bom dia,
Sigo com 5.9mm e 18.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2022 às 12:27)

Bom dia 
Períodos de abertas 
Acumulados de 4,8 mm
17,5°C
84% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (17 Nov 2022 às 14:30)

Tive que "andar" 4 paginas para a frente desde do meu post de ontem até agora. Vejo que todos nós gostamos de chuva e é tão bom quando ela cai. De facto há algo em comum que nos une. 

Pelo que li e avaliei, é evidente a precipitação mais intensa e contínua, por motivos orográficos e porque a frente, em certa altura, quase estacionária, precipitou grande parte da água a sul do Ave e zonas montanhosas. 

Por aqui acumulou uns discretos 22.8 mm. Tal como na de EMA de Esposende 29.0 mm e EMA Viana - Chafé com 25.5mm

Hoje acumulo uns 5.6mm. Vento continua de W ou WSW moderado, mas quando chega uma aguaceiro as rajadas acompanham-no. Registou-se uma de 54.7 km/h pelas 10h49 de hoje.


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Nov 2022 às 14:50)

Boa tarde .
Mais um dia nublado e com alguns aguaceiros.  O acumulado de hoje está nos 7 mm .
Novembro vai com 174 mm.
Ano hidrológico 2022/2023 quase com 500 mm.
Ano civil de 2022 vai com 1040 mm .


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (17 Nov 2022 às 15:17)

E vem ela a Oeste


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Nov 2022 às 19:34)

Bom aguaceiro agora em Dume.


----------



## ampa62 (17 Nov 2022 às 22:15)

Por Covas com 11.6ºC, 97% HR 1015.9 hPa.

Foi um dia de aguaceiros: 16.7 mm acumulados. Total do mês, já com desconto 197 mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Nov 2022 às 22:19)

Chove bem agora , o acumulado de hoje sobe para os 15 mm .
Novembro a aproximar-se dos 200 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2022 às 23:02)

Boa noite.

Tudo calmo hoje, com alguns aguaceiros fracos ao longo do dia. A noite só vai tendo esporadicamente chuvisco fino.
Mas...a madrugada. A madrugada foi boa. Excelente. Precipitação forte na 1ª hora e moderada nas duas a 3 horas seguintes, acalmando depois.
Tenho um* acumulado de 21,5 mm*.
A estação amadora de Modelos-Paços de Ferreira leva também *21,1 mm* e a EMA de Paços de Ferreira *21,2 mm*.
Com isto o *acumulado mensal* na minha estação está nos *227,0 mm*.
Nota-se também um ar mais fresco.

*Tactual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 94%*


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2022 às 07:21)

Bom dia,

4 mm acumulados durante a madrugada.

Está bem mais fresco com 10.0 ºc actuais ( mínima 9.7ºc  deve ser batida mais logo)

Vento fraco de WNW, 93 %HR.

Novembro já passa os 200 mm, 2*03.0 mm até ao momento. *


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Nov 2022 às 07:39)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de aguaceiros , o acumulado de hoje vai com  5 mm .
Tatual : 6 ° c


----------



## João Pedro (18 Nov 2022 às 08:40)

Bom dia,

Muito sol pelo Porto, mas está mais frescote hoje; 11,7 ºC neste momento. A mínima foi de 10 ºC.
3,3 mm acumulados durante a noite, elevando o valor mensal por aqui para os 181,92 mm.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Nov 2022 às 08:59)

Por Limeira -Oliveira do Bairro
Temp. 12.4ºC
Precipitação 3.2mm
Neste momento o sol vai brilhando entre nuvens.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Nov 2022 às 09:25)

Aguaceiros bem gelados!
9°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Nov 2022 às 10:05)

Bom dia,

por aqui dia de aguaceiros com o sol a espreitar por vezes e está algum frio.

Ontem acumulou 16,2 mm. Novembro segue com 207 mm.


----------



## ampa62 (18 Nov 2022 às 11:29)

Por Covas, uma noite de aguaceiros, mais intensos pelas 3 da manhã.

De momento com 10.5ºC, 96% HR, 1021.3 hPa e 13.7 mm acumulados.


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Nov 2022 às 11:34)

Os aguaceiros sucedem - se , o acumulado já vai nos 10 mm .
Tatual : 12 ° c


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2022 às 11:53)

Boas,

Partilhando os dados da estação de Castanheira (Arcos de Valdevez).
Hoje: *12 mm*
Mensal: *260 mm*
Nos últimos 30 dias: *802 mm*, que incrivel.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Nov 2022 às 13:59)

Boa tarde,

Chuva torrencial com este aguaceiro!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Nov 2022 às 14:01)

Boas,

Hoje é dia de aguaceiros e, de vez em quando, lá vai caindo um ou outro:






A escurecer, deve estar mais um para chegar...
5,11 mm acumulados. Está "frio"; 13,3 ºC.


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2022 às 15:44)

Boas,

por aqui sucedem-se os aguaceiros, são curtos, mas por vezes bastante intensos, acumulados 6.8 mm.

Está bastante fresco com 12.2ºc e algum vento


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (18 Nov 2022 às 15:47)

Bom Dia.
Hoje caracteriza-se por aguaceiros que têm sido relativamente frequentes.

Acumulo 7.1 mm
Há pouco caiu um mais intenso e uma veio consigo uma rajada de vento de 48.5 km/h. O vento sopra de NNW.


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Nov 2022 às 17:39)

Continuam a cair  ocasionalmente os aguaceiros gelados   , nos pontos mais elevados do Gerês e do Soajo devem ser de neve com certeza. 
Tatual : 9 ° c


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 19:15)

Crazyrain disse:


> nos pontos mais elevados do Gerês e do Soajo devem ser de neve com certeza



Talvez, mas fraquinhos, cota de neve dada pelo IPMA para hoje era 1400 mm. Só indo aos Carris ou Nevosa, ou então ao Larouco.
Não deve ser suficiente para cobrir e ver de longe.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Nov 2022 às 19:51)

Boas,

Aguaceiro a aguaceiro, enche o pluviómetro o "papo"! 
7,11 mm é o valor atual. Está frio; já se sente. 11,3 ºC agora. Já andei de gorro hoje


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Nov 2022 às 21:38)

Cai mais um aguaceiro forte e gelado . 
Novembro pertinho de atingir os 200 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Nov 2022 às 22:12)

Hoje à tarde "passou por aqui" um dos arcos-íris mais intensos que me lembro de alguma vez ter visto  

Dois registos:











Temperatura vai descendo lentamente; 10,9 ºC agora.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2022 às 23:43)

Muito boa noite cherrapunjianos.

Então, tudo bem? Fartinhos da chuva ou nem por isso?
Parece que não. Estão sedentos pelos próximos episódios pluviometricamente interessantes.
Eu também!  

Bem, hoje foi um dia calmo, aguaceiros fracos apenas. E está bem assim.
Acumulei 2,4 mm.
Ah, e está friinho qb. Já não é sem tempo. A temperatura vai oscilando.

*Tactual: 7,1ºC
Hr: 93%

Votos de um excelente fim de semana *


----------



## Gates (19 Nov 2022 às 01:55)

Dia bipolar, bastantes abertas com o sol e céu azul a ocupar todo o horizonte, mas de repente a situação mudava e caiam aguaceiros com alguma intensidade.
Apenas acumulou 4mm no litoral de Gaia.
Mas na verdade passei o dia na margem norte do rio, Porto e Matosinhos, onde me parece ter chovido mais.


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Nov 2022 às 13:14)

Boa tarde .
Mais um dia nublado  , como têm estado praticamente todos os dias deste mês . Alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada renderam 3 mm .
O céu está muito carregado , a chuva deve estar iminente
Tatual : 13  ° c 
Tmin:  7 ° c


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Nov 2022 às 13:54)

Boa tarde, 
E chove como se não houvesse amanha, já não me lembrava de uma rega assim e parece que vai continuar. 
Bom fim de semana.


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Nov 2022 às 15:33)

Chove bem , o acumulado de hoje vai com 8 mm. 
Mês de novembro chega aos 200 mm.
Tatual : 12 ° c


----------



## ampa62 (19 Nov 2022 às 20:56)

Boa noite, 

Alguns aguaceiros ao longo do dia com um acumulado de 6 mm e temperatura a não ultrapassar os 10.6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2022 às 21:39)

Boa noite, 

Dia algo frio, com chuva fraca, em especial a partir da tarde, mínima de 7.8ºc e máxima 13.8ºc.

Neste momento 11.2ºc, vento fraco  e 97% HR.

5.4 mm acumulados a contribuir para "engordar" o acumulado mensal para uns já expressivos  211,2 mm e que deverão subir ainda mais nos próximos dias.


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Nov 2022 às 00:20)

Boa noite .
Chove sem parar , o dia terminou com 12 mm . Depois da meia - noite já acumulou mais 2.5 mm. 
Novembro segue com 206 mm.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2022 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

Chove bem e de forma contínua, algum nevoeiro.
15 mm e a contar 

13.8ºc , vento fraco de OSO e 98% HR.

O acumulado de novembro *( 226,2 mm)* já é praticamente igual ao de outubro, e irá ser bem ultrapassado nos próximos dias, não me admira nada que chegue perto ou mesmo aos 300 mm, veremos.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2022 às 09:10)

Chuvada agora  

16.2 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2022 às 09:15)

Bom dia,
Muita chuva durante a madrugada e início de manhã; 27,99 mm acumulados 
Estão também ultrapassados os 200 mm por aqui, contando novembro já com um acumulado de *224,43 mm*.
Continua a cair com moderada intensidade, acompanhada por algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2022 às 09:48)

Continua a cair, 19.4 mm acumulados.

14.5ºc, nevoeiro, chuva contínua que já está a acumular na relva do campo de futebol da constituição.

Novembro com 230,8 mm ultrapassa outubro.


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Nov 2022 às 10:24)

Bom dia. 
Chove sem parar desde ontem à tarde , o acumulado de hoje vai com 22 mm .
Novembro segue com 226 mm .
Tatual: 13 ° c


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2022 às 10:51)

Bom dia.

Eh, eh! Está a chover. Que coisa. Nem contava com isto.
Estava à espera de sol, sei que ele está presente mas as porreiraças das nuvens não o deixam ver.
E a chuva que apareceu ontem? É...ontem foi quase toda a tarde e noite a cair. Fraquinha, mas persistente, com pilhas de lítio (está na moda) para maior duração.

E é assim. Chuva fraca, por vezes moderada.
O *acumulado* de ontem foi de *3,2 mm*. Já hoje sigo com *13,9 mm*. Grão a grão...
O vento vai sendo fraco, de OSO.

E a tal frescura de ontem, hoje já amenizou.

*Tactual: 14,7ºC
Hr: 97%

Votos de uma grande domingo*


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2022 às 11:01)

Acumulado já acima dos 30 mm (31,29). Continua a cair, fraca a moderada e muito densa. Nevoeiro continua a acompanhar.
16,1 ºC e 95% de HR.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2022 às 11:02)

21.6 mm a contar, nevoeiro fechado, chuva persistente densa e moderada 

Parece que mais logo, ao fim da tarde, regressa a chuva por vezes forte, com aviso amarelo do IPMA .


----------



## ampa62 (20 Nov 2022 às 12:02)

Bom dia ou boa tarde, 

Cai certinha por Covas, sem grande stress, 20 mm acumulados. Temperaturas mais amenas acima dos 10ºC.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2022 às 13:05)

Continua a chover, agora mais fraco mas de forma densa e constante, 25.8 mm.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2022 às 18:05)

Depois de um intervalo regressa a chuva persistente, o acumulado está nos 27.8 mm, nota-se também um aumento na intensidade do vento devido à aproximação da frente, já se sente nas janelas mais expostas.

15.8ºc, vento SW 19 Km/h e 97% HR.

De novo algum nevoeiro presente.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2022 às 22:45)

Boas,

O acumulado do dia está nos 38,61 mm e, a ver pelo radar, já não deve cair nada muito substancial hoje.
Novembro sobe, assim, até aos *235,05 mm* acumulados.

16,5 ºC e 95% de HR neste momento.


----------



## ampa62 (20 Nov 2022 às 22:49)

Depois de uma tarde mais calma voltou a chuva. 35 mm acumulados até ao momento e não vai ficar por aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2022 às 23:23)

Boa noite.

Tudo molhado. Parece impossível!
Mas pronto, é isto que temos.
Vá lá...cai de forma sustentável. Não se perde nada, nem que seja para os rios.
Notória a saturação das terras agora, ainda que a "esponja" natural que é a terra consiga absorver alguma água, já os rios e ribeiros da zona vão mostrando fortalecimento dos caudais.
Certamente que mantendo-se estas condições poderão sair para leito de cheia. Saudável! É isto que se pede todos os anos.

A chuva vai caindo persistentemente, ora fraca, ora moderada, puxada a vento - que tem sido fraca, aumentado a intensidade para moderado com rajadas pela noite.
O acumulado está nuns simpáticos *41,4 mm*.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira segue com *32,8 mm (corrigido)*.
A estação amadora de Modelos-PF segue com *37,8 mm*.
Já a EMA de Luzim-Penafiel acumula* 21,2 mm*.

*Tactual: 15,6ºC
Hr: 97%

Muita chuva ainda prevista para esta 2ª feira. Atenção no trânsito  *


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Nov 2022 às 09:30)

Ainda ouvi 2 coisinhas aqui na zona da Prelada, estava de tal forma ensonado que nem vi as horas, mas pareceu-me ser já ao amanhecer.


----------



## Tmsf (21 Nov 2022 às 10:14)

Que descarga aqui vai neste momento


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (21 Nov 2022 às 10:28)

Bom Dia.
Amanhece na passagem da frente e de salientar a rajada de vento pelas 08h12 de 72,4 km/h. Nesse momento descarregava precipitação intensa, Rain Rate de 97,5 mm.
O vento continua moderado a forte de WNW
Acumulo hoje os 6.6 mm
TMax pelas 00h03 com valor de 17.5ºC em altura de massa de quente já depois da frente quente ter passado.
Ontem precipitou uns modestos 26.2 mm.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Nov 2022 às 11:35)

Bom dia a todos,

O vento em Vieira do Minho fez estragos. Uma tenda de grande envergadura colapsou esta madrugada.






Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, a chuva é moderada, pontualmente forte.

Vamos ver o que nos esperam os próximos dias.


----------



## Tmsf (21 Nov 2022 às 13:06)

Trovoada aqui por perto. Não esperava ouvir roncos hoje


----------



## Tmsf (21 Nov 2022 às 13:27)

Linha de instabilidade a cruzar aqui a zona.
Ouvi alguns roncos, choveu forte durante uns minutos e rajadas fortes também


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (21 Nov 2022 às 13:50)

Aqui os aguaceiros continuam de forma intermitente. Neste momento aproxima-se um. Com ele de repente começa a levantar u,a ventania que registei há a pouco os 69,2 km/h.
Entretanto já vai nos 13,5 mm acumulados. Há uma hora atrás, em 10 min descarregou 4,3 mm


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Nov 2022 às 14:16)

Extraordinário o que acabou de passar aqui.


----------



## supercell (21 Nov 2022 às 14:28)

Passou há 15min um rápido aguaceiro intenso com rajadas fortes por Aveiro


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2022 às 15:20)

Aguaceiro torrencial pelo Porto há minutos


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 16:14)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Extraordinário o que acabou de passar aqui.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Nov 2022 às 16:31)

StormRic disse:


>


Chuva batida a vento forte, até se via as "ondas" de chuva a passar  Durou 2mins.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Nov 2022 às 16:31)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão há uns minutos!


Está um vento bem fresquinho.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 16:48)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Chuva batida a vento forte, até se via as "ondas" de chuva a passar  Durou 2mins.



Vídeo


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 16:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão há uns minutos!



Bem ouvido, ~25 Km, às 16:25, 71 kA






Mais trovoada houve cerca das 12:30 e depois das 13h.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Nov 2022 às 17:08)

StormRic disse:


> Vídeo


Aqui está, o que se arranja.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Nov 2022 às 19:00)

Boa tarde,

Está fresco agora, *9,7ºC* neste momento. Antes das 13h ao vir de Vila Verde para Braga apanhei um aguaceiro torrencial com um pouquinho de granizo.
Hoje o acumulado vai em Merelim nos *18,5mm* e em Braga nos *19,5mm*.
Para já este mês ambas as estações têm quase o mesmo acumulado, Merelim vai com *259,5mm* e Braga com* 259,7mm*.


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2022 às 19:29)

Boas,

Por aqui dia de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, mas no geral, curtos, o acumulado está nos 10.4 mm.

Está fresco, então com este vento ainda pior, 11.8ºc actuais, vento moderado com algumas rajadas, sobretudo durante os aguaceiros e 82% HR.

Novembro segue  já acima dos 250 mm com 254,8 mm até ao momento.

Estive a verificar os dados da estação dos Bombeiros Sapadores ( SMPC) e Protecção Civil, na Rua da Constituição, e parece-me  que a mudaram recentemente de local para outro bem mais exposto ( talvez a torre do quartel onde fazem os treinos) isto porque regista muito mais vento e rajadas, assim como melhores valores de precipitação, pois na localização anterior, mais abrigada, pouco vento registava, a direcção era errática, temperaturas, sobretudo no verão, algo inflacionadas nas máximas por estar demasiado abrigada e havia um  efeito de "sombra" na precipitação, fruto de alguma proximidade dos prédios.


Aqui: https://www.weatherlink.com/bulletin/5195d606-5c17-47d5-9b35-7c504487b167

Ou aqui: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTOPO9


----------



## João Pedro (21 Nov 2022 às 23:38)

Boas noites,

Dia mais fraquinho hoje em termos de precipitação, que foi caindo em aguaceiros por vezes algo violentos, acompanhados por vento moderado e gélido, a fazer lembrar aquele "frio de neve" que gela até aos ossos. Acumulado do dia nos 9,91 mm. Novembro nos *244,14 mm*.

A noite segue calma, com 12,5 ºC e 71% de HR. 
Lá longe, sobre as águas do Atlântico, já começa a ver-se o que chegará daqui a algumas horas


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Nov 2022 às 00:20)

Boa noite. 
O dia terminou com 15 mm . Neste momento regressa mais um aguaceiro. 
Novembro segue com 253 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2022 às 00:29)

Boa noite.

Bem bem! Que dia...Ou melhor: que noite!
A madrugada foi particularmente chuvosa. Bastante. Muito.
Já o dia, após as 8h, foi marcado pelos aguaceiros curtos e vigorosos uns, curtos e fracos outros.
O vento mais forte (rajada) registou-se às 08.03h: 47,9 km\h. Não foi muito entusiasmante no que toca ao vento.

E o *acumulado*...ah, esse foi de *40,2 mm*. Nada mau, nada mau.
Sendo assim levo um *acumulado mensal* de *317,0 mm*. Interessante.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira acumulou *39,5 mm* *(corrigido)*.
A estação amadora de Modelos-PF terminou o dia com *33,2 mm*.

Agora estamos na eminência de começar outro episódio "dos bons". E começa precisamente agora a chover.
Para já está frio...

*Tactual: 7,0ºC
Hr: 93%*


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Nov 2022 às 07:41)

Bom dia .
Mais um um dia de muita chuva , o acumulado já vai com 10 mm. 
Tatual : 12 °c


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Nov 2022 às 07:41)

Mais um dia chuvoso...
Nada de novo portanto.
14°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (22 Nov 2022 às 07:59)

Para não variar, chuva em quantidade.
Porto-Aveiro para já não deu tréguas nem um minuto.
Vamos ver como está mais para Sul…


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2022 às 08:03)

Gates disse:


> Para não variar, chuva em quantidade.
> Porto-Aveiro para já não deu tréguas nem um minuto.
> Vamos ver como está mais para Sul…


0,43 mm ...e já não chove ahaha


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Nov 2022 às 08:41)

Aonde mesmo ?
Por aqui chove cada vez mais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2022 às 09:06)

Bom dia,
Ouvi dizer que não chove à algum tempo 
Acho que desde ontem que não tem parado e agora chove moderado. 
Pena as minhas EMA´s terem dado o pifo, gostava de ver os acumulados aqui no litoral norte. 
Continuação de um bom dia de chuva.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2022 às 09:46)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia passado por água, chove de forma constante, moderada, bastante densa.  

11.6 mm e a subir.

Fresco com 11.5ºc e vento com  rajadas de SW, 96% HR.

Ambiente muito fechado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Nov 2022 às 10:51)

É inacreditável o que tem chovido nas últimas horas.
Está mais fresco.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2022 às 10:54)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva 
Acumulados de 11,7 mm
Temperatura de 12,3°C
94% hr
Pressão 1015 hPa

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (22 Nov 2022 às 11:11)

Parece que vai ser um dia idêntico ao que tivemos na semana passada...


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2022 às 11:38)

Que bela manhã de chuva. Chove com intensidade certinho há bastante tempo. A estação de Merelim tem estado a falhar. A de Braga já leva mais de 20 mm.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2022 às 11:41)

Temporal pelo Porto neste momento, 23.8 mm e a subir.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2022 às 11:46)

O que chove, de forma constante, até faz "fumo"


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2022 às 11:46)

Bom dia,
O que chove pelo Porto... abriram-se as comportas! 
32,79 mm acumulados por aqui, e continua a cair com muita intensidade. A imagem de radar é um pouco enganadora.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Nov 2022 às 11:48)

Bom dia,
Vai chovendo certinho. 
Acumulado 10.6mm
Temp. 13.6ºC


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2022 às 11:49)

26.8 mm, grande chuvada e continua sem parar


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2022 às 11:51)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> É inacreditável o que tem chovido nas últimas horas.
> Está mais fresco.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Um dia destes, quando parar de chover , podias ser um porreiraço e ias fazer uns registos do rio Ferreira; deve estar fantástico com tanta água


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2022 às 12:22)

Impressionante por aqui!


Que chuvada, tudo alagado.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2022 às 12:23)

Atingidos agora os 30 mm e continua 

Novembro já passa dos 280 mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2022 às 12:28)




----------



## Crazyrain (22 Nov 2022 às 12:32)

É o dilúvio !


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2022 às 12:43)

Por Barcelos desde as 11 pelo menos chove copiosamente sem interrupções.
Está a ficar meio caótico, estradas completamente alagadas, tampas de saneamento a lutarem por se manter no sítio e todos os pequenos ribeiros já a abrirem para campos anexos..


----------



## Tmsf (22 Nov 2022 às 12:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Um dia destes, quando parar de chover , podias ser um porreiraço e ias fazer uns registos do rio Ferreira; deve estar fantástico com tanta água


Tendo em conta que aqui o Ribeiro que vai lá desaguar já tá a passar para os campos, lá para baixo para os lados de Valongo aquilo já deve estar prestes a galgar


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2022 às 13:10)

Intensifica-se a densidade agora, parece quase nevoeiro. Acumulado sobe para os 36,09 mm.
Novembro também já passa dos 280 mm por aqui (280,74). Será que ainda chega aos 300?...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Nov 2022 às 13:18)

Não acho que isto seja normal sinceramente, a quantidade de chuva que cai há horas consecutivas é surreal.
( Mais prejuízos a caminho) 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2022 às 13:20)

E volta a carga, 32.8 mm a contar, nevoeiro.
Os 300 mm até ao fim do mês são uma séria possibilidade, veremos 

Para já são 287,6 mm.

514,8 mm desde 01/10/2022, ou seja em um pouco mais de mês e meio


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2022 às 13:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não acho que isto seja normal sinceramente, a quantidade de chuva que cai há horas consecutivas é surreal.
> ( Mais prejuízos a caminho)
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


A estação amadora que existe em Valongo está a acumular sem parar desde, sensivelmente, as 3 da manhã. Já leva 50,01 mm acumulados.


----------



## Tmsf (22 Nov 2022 às 13:23)

Trovoada agora mesmo aqui, exatamente à mesma hora que ontem


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Nov 2022 às 13:26)

João Pedro disse:


> A estação amadora que existe em Valongo está a acumular sem parar desde, sensivelmente, as 3 da manhã. Já leva 50,01 mm acumulados.


Pois tem chovido mesmo muito eu só pedia uns 4 dias secos para poder resolver estas infiltrações de água..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2022 às 13:28)

Boas
Chuva por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 23,1 mm
15,8°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2022 às 13:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pois tem chovido mesmo muito eu só pedia uns 4 dias secos para poder resolver estas infiltrações de água..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Estão para vir. Não há "mal" que para sempre dure... 
Entretanto, é de aguentar. Não há nada a fazer...


----------



## JPNunes (22 Nov 2022 às 13:40)

Ou muito me engano ou a quarta-feira passada se estará a repetir nalguns locais do Litoral norte! 2 minutos a caminhar e instantaneamente ensopado! Não há maneira de levar isto pro interior e alentenjo/algarve? ‍


----------



## guimeixen (22 Nov 2022 às 14:48)

Boa tarde,

Muita chuva hoje, principalmente ao fim da manhã.

Acumulados até às 14h:
Merelim vai com *48,8mm* com falha das 9h às 10h e *308,8mm* este mês.
Braga vai com *53,2mm* e *313,1mm* este mês.

O rio Este já ia bem cheio. Estava também uma garça numa das margens.
Fotos e vídeos feitos às 14h em Maximinos.


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2022 às 15:10)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02BTw6HMVfdiowR5AkSE1tBxbji7u1qToqaBC6zEvskLbfAJ5FWdRdrFKJiKXMEei8l&id=100087764933729&mibextid=Nif5oz
		


Não consigo pôr as fotos só..
Um ribeiro por cá


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 16:36)

Tmsf disse:


> Trovoada agora mesmo aqui, exatamente à mesma hora que ontem



Notável, sem dúvida, e foi a única descarga registada hoje no território!






Marcou a passagem da frente quente desta poderosa superfície frontal, com acumulados que em certos locais atingiram o critério de aviso laranja (de 41 a 60 mm em 6 horas) ou talvez mesmo vermelho.







*48,7 mm* das 8:00 às 14:00 em *V.N.Cerveira* e *56,0 mm* em *Barcelos (CIM), 40,5 mm* em* Merelim* (10:00 às 15:00) em *5 horas* (falta o registo de uma hora, *Braga (CIM*) *38,6 mm*).
*Cabril 38,3 mm.*


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2022 às 16:44)

Dia verdadeiramente invernal. A chover desde as 0H. Sempre muito fechado, às vezes até algum nevoeiro. Hoje passei na ponte de Prado e já se nota que o caudal vai com outra intensidade e volume. Ainda assim muito longe de outros anos, o que mostra como estavam as coisas antes deste outono.


Desde o início da tarde que chove com menos intensidade, mas mesmo assim vai acumulando. Braga (CIM) hoje já leva quase 60 mm. Em pouco mais de mês e meio registou já uns 800 mm.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 16:45)

Acumulados de hoje até às 16:20, EMA's do IPMA:

*70,6 mm **Cerval aeródromo* (V.N.Cerveira)
*45,1 mm Paços de Ferreira*
23,9 mm Luzim
29,3 mm Pedras Rubras
34,5 mm Serra do Pilar
16,3 mm Aveiro
15,2 mm Anadia


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 16:54)

*97,8 mm* em Covas (Cerveira)
*88,1 mm* em Areosa (Viana Castelo)
*70,9 mm* em Barragem da Caniçada.

Há inúmeras estações acima do 50 mm e várias próximas dos 70 mm.


----------



## Tmsf (22 Nov 2022 às 16:56)

StormRic disse:


> Notável, sem dúvida, e foi a única descarga registada hoje no território!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A curiosidade é que foi mais ao menos à mesma hora de ontem e no mesmo sítio


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2022 às 17:18)

Pessegueiro do Vouga segue no 61 mm.
Já terá alcançado os 500 mm.
Desconfio que há uma nuvem estática por lá, sempre a faturar.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2022 às 17:24)

Depois de um intervalo volta a chover, é fraca mas bastante densa e constante, nevoeiro completamente fechado, praticamente não se vê nada...

36.6 mm.

16.1ºc, nota-se um aumento na intensidade do vento, com rajadas de SW, 98% HR.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 17:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pessegueiro do Vouga segue no 61 mm.
> Já terá alcançado os 500 mm.
> Desconfio que há uma nuvem estática por lá, sempre a faturar.



E vai novamente inundar Águeda.
São João do Monte 60,2 mm
Cambra 40,6 mm
Nespereira 41,6 mm

Primeira estação nos 100 mm, Covas (Cerveira).

E muita água nas bacias do Cávado e Ave:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2022 às 17:32)

Litoral norte a nadar, regatos que vi de passagem, acima da capacidade... 
Diluvio!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Nov 2022 às 17:52)

Não me falem de seca tão cedo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## okcomputer (22 Nov 2022 às 18:03)

Dos dias mais desagradeis que me recordo nos últimos anos. talvez já pelo cansaço de tanta semana outonal pelo Minho. 
Mesmo para quem está habituado e até gosta de chuva, já começa a moer um pouco.

Há dias de chuva continua durante infinitas horas, depois há dias de chuva continua miúda que se entranha e depois há dias como hoje de chuva miúda com vento de 20 ou 30kmh em que parece que até a alma fica ensopada.

Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jonas (22 Nov 2022 às 18:08)

Dia de chuva por cá, certinha.
O vento faz-se notar, com rajadas fortes de S/W


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Nov 2022 às 19:15)

Por aqui o acumulado de hoje vai com 54 mm . 
Mês de novembro vai com 306 mm .
Mais de 700 mm nos últimos 2 meses  e meio .
Todos os rios e ribeiros a transbordar .


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2022 às 20:07)

Boas 
Dia de muita chuva 
Acumulados de 44,7 mm
Temperatura atual 16,6°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 21:31)

Parte da estações WU com acumulados maiores do que 70 mm:

*113,0 mm* em Covas (Cerveira).
*88,7 mm* Areosa
*81,5 mm* Rebordosa
*78,5 mm *Barragem da Caniçada
*75,9 mm* Rossas (Serra da Cabreira, bacia do Ave)
*75,2 mm* Penamaior (Paços de Ferreira)
*74,7 mm* Priscos 
*74,2 m*m Lordelo
*73,2 mm* Várzea (Barcelos)
*72,1 mm* Dornelas (Amares)
*71,6 mm* Guilhadeses (Arcos de Valdevez)
*71,1 mm* Braga
*70,9 mm* Valongo


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 22:34)

Aí vem mais uma dose de chuva persistente, pré-frontal da primeira frente fria:






*80,4 mm* acumulados hoje em Cerval.
53,2 mm em Paços de Ferreira
31,0 mm Pedras Rubras
37,7 mm Serra do Pilar


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Nov 2022 às 22:41)

Regressa a chuva em força e com muito vento também . Acumulado de hoje sobe para os 60 mm .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Nov 2022 às 22:41)

StormRic disse:


> Aí vem mais uma dose de chuva persistente, pré-frontal da primeira frente fria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pra esquecer 80 mm acumulados continua a chover e bem....
Já há muitos muitos anos que não me lembro de no espaço de 2 meses chover tanto por aqui.
São praticamente 26 horas consecutivas de chuva intensa.
Amanhã algumas pontes estarão intransitáveis.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2022 às 22:43)

Por aqui chove bem agora, 39.8 mm e a contar 

Pouco falta para os 300 mm mensais.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2022 às 22:48)

Mais um round... 
É, de facto, muita chuva... já ia um bocadinho mais para sul... 
44,50 mm e a subir; novembro já com 288,64 mm.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Nov 2022 às 22:52)

Entretanto alerta laranja para os distritos mais massacrados pela chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2022 às 22:56)

Vento a aumentar bastante agora à noite.


Continua a chuva fraca/moderada.


Aqui em Merelim já passou dos 60 mm, mesmo com a perda de dados desta manhã.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2022 às 22:58)

Como chove, 42.6 mm, a somar 

16.4ºc, vento com rajadas fortes de SW.


----------



## ampa62 (22 Nov 2022 às 23:00)

Por aqui por Covas aitngi os 59 mm acumulados até ao momento, mas mesmo ao lado, uma estação a cerca de 1.6 km em linha reta tem uma estação a "debitar" 130 mm neste momento .  Esta estação já acumulou 553 mm este mês e 511 mm em outubro (a minha 320 e 404 mm, respetivamente). Ainda não percebi se o efeito altitude faz assim tanta diferença.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2022 às 23:08)

ampa62 disse:


> Por aqui por Covas aitngi os 59 mm acumulados até ao momento, mas mesmo ao lado, uma estação a cerca de 1.6 km em linha reta tem uma estação a "debitar" 130 mm neste momento .  Esta estação já acumulou 553 mm este mês e 511 mm em outubro (a minha 320 e 404 mm, respetivamente). Ainda não percebi se o efeito altitude faz assim tanta diferença.


É nova? Nunca tinha reparado nela. Fica lá bem em cima no Alto da Pena, só pode ser do parque eólico. É bem possível que os valores estejam certos sendo um sítio tão exposto e agreste.





__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## ampa62 (22 Nov 2022 às 23:15)

João Pedro disse:


> É nova? Nunca tinha reparado nela. Fica lá bem em cima no Alto da Pena, só pode ser do parque eólico. É bem possível que os valores estejam certos sendo um sítio tão exposto e agreste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apareceu em abril e faz parte do parque eólico ou de uma exploração agricola ao lado. Tem registos impressionantes e deve resultar, como dizes, de ser uma zona bastante exposta.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2022 às 23:19)

ampa62 disse:


> Apareceu em abril e faz parte do parque eólico ou de uma exploração agricola ao lado. Tem registos impressionantes e deve resultar, como dizes, de ser uma zona bastante exposta.


É verdade, também há aquela exploração agrícola lá em cima. Já não me recordo do que é, mas lembro-te de ter ficado surpreendido quando a vi pela primeira vez, por ser naquele sítio algo improvável  Acho que é um fruto qualquer.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2022 às 23:24)

ampa62 disse:


> Apareceu em abril e faz parte do parque eólico ou de uma exploração agricola ao lado. Tem registos impressionantes e deve resultar, como dizes, de ser uma zona bastante exposta.



Sim, e a orografia a ter, certamente, um papel também muito importante ( está a 579 m) ainda por cima numa zona extremamente chuvosa como essa. 

Eu gostava de ver estações também  em lugares remotos, nas serranias do Gerês, certamente os valores seriam muito impressionantes, não só ao nivel das precipitações, como temperaturas, ventos... 


Por aqui continua a chover  44.2 mm.

299.0 mm em Novembro


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 23:24)

Aviso Laranja para o Litoral Norte, emitido a tempo às 21:05. Início às 0:00 e é especial para as montanhas:

"Chuva persistente e por vezes forte, em especial nas regiões montanhosas."







Este dado é novo, não sei se foi comunicado atempadamente para a gestão das barragens.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2022 às 23:36)

Chuvisco muito fraco agora por aqui. Acumulado estacionário nos 48,01 mm.
Está algum vento e 16,5 ºC.

Novembro aproxima-se dos 300 mm (292,15).


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2022 às 23:44)

Boa noite.

Eis que do céu abriram a barragem das lamentações.
Agora não pela seca mas pelo excesso de chuva. Sim...ExCeSsO de água fresca pura e cristalina.

Tanta água em tão pouco tempo e os rios e ribeiros por aí fora a correrem além do seu leito natural.
Tampouco os solos absorvem uma pequena parte de tão saturados. E tudo corre em direção ao oceano. Pelo menos destas linha de água que não encontram barragens até ao Atlântico.

O* acumulado* cá por casa está nos* 88,9 mm.*
A* EMA de Paços de Ferreira *segue com* 73,1 mm (*corrigidos*).*
A* estação amadora de Modelos-Paços de Ferreira acumula 75,9 mm.*
Já a* EMA de Luzim-Penafiel *vai nos* 42,1 mm.*

Portanto é muita precipitação bem distribuída pela zona.
O meu *acumulado mensal* está agora em *405,9 mm*.

*Tactual: 15,6ºC
Hr: 97%*


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 23:50)

João Pedro disse:


> É nova? Nunca tinha reparado nela. Fica lá bem em cima no Alto da Pena, só pode ser do parque eólico. É bem possível que os valores estejam certos sendo um sítio tão exposto e agreste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ampa62 disse:


> Apareceu em abril e faz parte do parque eólico ou de uma exploração agricola ao lado. Tem registos impressionantes e deve resultar, como dizes, de ser uma zona bastante exposta.



Mais de 400 m de diferença de altitude e exposição também muito diferente:






A de cima tem neste momento o maior acumulado de todas as estações de todas as redes.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2022 às 00:06)

Lá cheguei aos *90,4 mm* nestas 24h.
A *estação amadora de Modelos-PF* acumulou *77,5 mm*.
A *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* às 23.30h tem *75,9 mm* e a *EMA de Luzim 43,7 mm (*23.30h*).*

Veremos como se comporta a madrugada.
Tem "bom" aspecto o satélite.**


----------



## Gates (23 Nov 2022 às 01:38)

36 mm por aqui em Gaia nas últimas 24h. Pelo que fui falando com a minha mulher pensei que fosse mais.

Em viagem matutina para Lx, choveu ininterruptamente até Serra de Aires.
Claro que a velocidade e o pára-brisas dão ideia de mais água do que na verdade é, mas 2h e 200 km sempre a cair não é comum.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2022 às 02:34)

Acumulados de ontem na rede IPMA:


----------



## GabKoost (23 Nov 2022 às 03:53)

Já chove praticamente de forma ininterrupta há cerca de 30h00.
Esta noite ainda não parou. Agora torrencialmente.
Ar abafado e tudo absolutamente encharcado lá fora. 
Pela manhã vou caminhar por aí e ver os estragos que a água conseguiu fazer.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2022 às 07:02)

Bom dia.

Telegraficamente:
*51,4 mm** desde as 00h. Uau! Muita chuva de madrugada!
EMA de Paços de Ferreira: 43,8 mm (corrigidos)
EMA de Luzim-PNF: 31,8 mm
Estação amadora de Modelos-PF: 35,8 mm*

Isto está "agressivo"...

Faltou isto: 134,2 mm no espaço de 24h




Desde 1 de outubro: 729, 4 mm.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2022 às 07:08)

Bom dia,

Mais chuva, por vezes bastante intensa, ao ponto de acumular água no já saturadíssimo relvado do campo da constituição.

O acumulado está nos 16.2 mm.

13.5ºc, vento moderado com rajadas de SW/WSW, 97%HR.

Novembro ultrapassa os 300 mm com 317,2 mm até ao momento e deverá  continuar a acumular 

Amanhã chegará outra frente, aparentemente com bastante actividade, ou seja mais "chover no molhado" literalmente.


----------



## Thomar (23 Nov 2022 às 07:23)

Solos saturados no litoral = tragédia, 2 mortos a lamentar por deslizamento de terras

https://www.lusa.pt/article/3988265...amento-de-terra-em-palmeira-de-faro-esposende


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2022 às 07:26)

Thomar disse:


> Solos saturados no litoral = tragédia, 2 mortos a lamentar por deslizamento de terras



Sim, infelizmente, e quase de certeza teve a ver com esta chuva toda e pelo facto de estar tudo saturado, terrenos e encostas instáveis... 

Última Hora​Duas pessoas morreram soterradas num deslizamento de terras em Esposende​
*Um casal com cerca 20 anos morreu, esta madrugada, após um deslizamento de terras em Palmeira de Faro, Esposende.*

A habitação do jovem casal foi atingida por um delizamento de terras e pedras de grandes dimensões.

Segundo as informações que o JN conseguiu recolher, o deslizamento de terras atingiu duas casas e os soterrados são moradores.

No local estão os Bombeiros de Esposende com 15 operacionais e cinco veículos, a GNR e o INEM.









						Jovem casal morreu soterrado num deslizamento de terras em Esposende
					

Um casal com cerca de 20 anos morreu, esta madrugada, após um deslizamento de terras em Palmeira de Faro, Esposende.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Nov 2022 às 07:38)

Bom dia. 
Mais um dia de chuva , o acumulado de hoje vai com 11 mm. 
Novembro segue com 325 mm .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2022 às 08:26)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, infelizmente, e quase de certeza teve a ver com esta chuva toda e pelo facto de estar tudo saturado, terrenos e encostas instáveis...
> 
> Última Hora​Duas pessoas morreram soterradas num deslizamento de terras em Esposende​
> *Um casal com cerca 20 anos morreu, esta madrugada, após um deslizamento de terras em Palmeira de Faro, Esposende.*
> ...


Era expectável que situações como está viessem a acontecer...
Finalmente alguma acalmia.
Espero que a próxima frente não seja vigorosa como aparenta ser.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2022 às 08:27)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva de noite 
Acumulados de 22,9 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,6°C
95% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (23 Nov 2022 às 08:35)

Bom dia,

Madrugada bastante chuvosa.

Até às 7h Merelim vai com *22,9mm* e Braga com *29,6mm*.
Ontem Merelim acumulou *69,2mm *e o mês vai com *352,1mm*. Braga ontem acumulou *74mm *e o mês vai com *363,5mm*.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (23 Nov 2022 às 13:17)

Bom dia.
Por aqui o dia mais seco e a frente fria durante a madrugada deixou pouca precipitação, acumulou 6,1 mm.
Ontem a frente quente deixou 23,4 mm
No mês ultrapassa agora os 200 mm (200,6 mm).
Durante a madrugada uma rajada de vento de 67,6 km/h


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2022 às 13:26)

Rio Ferreira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2022 às 13:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Rio Ferreira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O esperado...
Obrigado pelos registos! 

--------------------------------

E pelo Porto o dia vai seguindo modestamente luminoso, muito nublado mas sem chuva. 
O acumulado diário está nos 15,39 mm e o mensal nos *308,12*.
17,4 ºC e 71% de HR.


----------



## slbgdt (23 Nov 2022 às 13:38)

Por Barcelos ontem acumulou 91.4mm..
Não foi dos dias piores, mas a saturação dos solos fez estragos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2022 às 13:40)

João Pedro disse:


> O esperado...
> Obrigado pelos registos!
> 
> --------------------------------
> ...


Para que tenham uma ideia curso normal do rio é para lá dos moinhos.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo silva (23 Nov 2022 às 14:45)

Olá,
Descobri este site pois procurava informação da barragem de ribeiradio que antes estava disponível no site da RENmas agora com a actualização do site já não encontro...
Mas já vi aqui em páginas anteriores essa info. Podem partilhar o link?

Entretanto após alerta de descargas da barragem de ribeiradio ( rio Vouga) ontem apenas hoje e passadas cerca de 20h e com maré cheia está a começar a encher o campo de Alquerubim...
Anexei vídeos mas não estão a aparecer...
Águeda também tem cheia razoável...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2022 às 15:45)

Ricardo silva disse:


> Descobri este site pois procurava informação da barragem de ribeiradio que antes estava disponível no site da RENmas agora com a actualização do site já não encontro...
> Mas já vi aqui em páginas anteriores essa info. Podem partilhar o link?


Os dados referentes à barragem de Ribeiradio estão disponíveis aqui: https://rios.vost.pt/vouga


----------



## Ricardo silva (23 Nov 2022 às 21:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Os dados referentes à barragem de Ribeiradio estão disponíveis aqui: https://rios.vost.pt/vouga


Muito obrigado 
Agora faz mais sentido começar a cheia pelas 10h pois voltaram a abrir mais as comportas 350m3/s pico e demorou 7h a chegar aos campos de Alquerubim (cerca de 30km da barragem até aqui...)


----------



## okcomputer (23 Nov 2022 às 22:04)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, infelizmente, e quase de certeza teve a ver com esta chuva toda e pelo facto de estar tudo saturado, terrenos e encostas instáveis...



Por curiosidade fui tentar perceber onde foi e depois fiquei a refletir sobre o que vi.
Impressionante como em apenas 20 anos mudamos tanto a paisagem.
Depois volta e meia lá acabamos a construir aonde se calhar não deveríamos.

CM:






Google Earth 2002-2021:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2022 às 22:54)

Novamente alerta laranja devido à chuva.
Tem sido um fartote desde que começou o outono.
Sigo com céu nublado. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Nov 2022 às 23:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Novamente alerta laranja devido à chuva.
> Tem sido um fartote desde que começou o outono.
> Sigo com céu nublado.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Concordo. E o que é demais é moléstia. E claro que aqui falo como habitante do litoral norte. Bem sei que no Sul ainda existe uma seca severa mas aqui, a seca que existiu já acabou há muito. Esta água toda a cair de uma vez é perfeitamente dispensável.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2022 às 23:50)

Boa noite gente das lamentações.

Infelizmente *com razão*, como o atestam as duas mortes em Esposende.

Um panorama como este já seria de esperar depois de um ano muito seco.
Os terrenos ao ficarem saturados inevitavelmente levariam a situações de deslizamentos de terras. E foram de facto muitos por este litoral norte. Felizmente a esmagadora maioria sem consequências de maior.
Se porventura nos próximos tempos (tirando o dia de amanhã) a pluviosidade for de grande monta, esta será uma realidade onde persistir a saturação dos solos.
Os eventos convectivos são menos propensos a estas situações porque as camadas mais profundas não são afectadas directamente;  a saturação dos solos leva a deslizamentos mais frequentes em camadas mais profundas dos terrenos, com elevada frequência em zonas verticais sujeitas à acção humana: construção de taludes, casas, estradas por exemplo.

De regresso ao tema da chuva: esta acalmou ao início da manhã, sendo o resto do dia praticamente seco, com bastante nebulosidade.

*Cá em casa o acumulado está nos 51,4 mm*.
*A EMA de Paços de Ferreira nos 44,4 mm (corrigidos)
A EMA de Luzim-PNF nos 31,8mm
Já a **estação amadora de Modelos-PF** tem 36,6 mm

Tactual: 10,4ºC
Hr: 96%*

Aguardemos então a chuva desta 5ª feira, que não traga problemas de maior, e venha de lá o astro-rei e uma acalmia retemperadora para esta malta do Litoral Norte.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 01:27)

Começa a entrar a precipitação pré-frontal. O Aviso inicia-se daqui a menos de duas horas e não esquecer que é logo Laranja.







Antes da frente fria final, resumidamente há um retorno para norte e ondulação complexa da frente fria que passou na manhã de ontem, 23.
Situação ontem às 18h e às 00h de hoje, 24.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 04:18)

Células da frente fria da primeira ondulação frontal a chegar ao Rio Minho. É com células destas que os acumulados vão disparar, já não é precipitação de nuvens estratificadas mas sim convectivas:


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 05:26)

31,7 mm Cerval (5:00)
40,4 mm WU Seixas (Caminha) (5.25)
36,6 mm WU Tuído (Valença) (5:25)


Acumulados de ontem, 23, na RLN:


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 07:16)

Bom dia, 

Chove torrencialmente pelo Porto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2022 às 07:25)

Vira o disco toca o mesmo.
Chuva torrencial.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 07:31)

É incrível o que chove sem parar, acumulados a disparar em pouco tempo 

Autêntica enxurrada de água  

14.2 mm, 15.5ºc.


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2022 às 07:39)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de muita chuva , o acumulado vai com 25 mm .
Novembro segue com 350 mm.
Tatual: 15 ° c


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 08:05)

Nevoeiro fechado agora, chove, 21.2 mm acumulados, campo de treinos da constituição completamente alagado  338,4 mm este mês.

Vila Nova de Cerveira ( IPMA ) já leva uns incríveis 76,5 mm desde as 0 horas, com 27.5 mm em apenas uma hora:





__





						IPMA - Observação de superfície horária com gráficos
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 08:15)

E volta a chuva forte, tudo escorre água  

22.8 mm.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 08:42)

E é isto, continua a chover, embora menos  

27.2 mm, 14.2ºc.

Há minutos:


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2022 às 09:47)

Por aqui já vai com 40 mm .


----------



## João Pedro (24 Nov 2022 às 09:51)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva também por aqui, adicionando mais 27 mm ao acumulado mensal que está nos *335**,12** mm*.
Neste momento já não chove, mas ainda é capaz de cair mais qualquer coisa, a ver pelo radar. 
Céu muito nublado, 15,1 ºC e 94% de HR é o panorama do momento.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 10:01)

Vila Nova de Cerveira ( IPMA) até às 09:00 h com 83,7 mm. 

Por aqui chove fraco, 28.2 mm.

Aparentemente a frente ainda não passou na sua totalidade.


----------



## ampa62 (24 Nov 2022 às 10:10)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas 36 mm acumulados durante a noite e madrugada. O total do mês já atinge os 400 mm. 

No topo do Sopo, já atingiu um acumulado mensal de 646 mm  Em dois meses 1150 mm!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Nov 2022 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia de chuva, pela estação que costumo seguir no wunderground o acumulado vai em 29,7mm


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2022 às 10:26)

Bom dia.

Chuvinha...    
Mas não tanta assim.
Levo um acumulado de 27,4 mm.
As estações por aqui até levam mais que a minha. Também tem direito...
Neste momento cai fraca, mas é persistente.
O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2022 às 11:31)

Chove torrencialmente  , até faz fumo . As estradas cheias de água e todos os cursos de água a transbordar .
Novembro segue com 370 mm .


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (24 Nov 2022 às 11:36)

Madrugada e manhã chuvosas, com frente quase estacionaria na direção, mas com sentido SW para NE (direção é =/ de sentido).

Acumulo neste momento uns generosos 32,3 mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2022 às 11:39)

Já vai com 55 mm . Novembro começa a aproximar-se dos 400 mm .


----------



## João Pedro (24 Nov 2022 às 11:42)

Chove novamente com bastante intensidade, mais do que aparentava pelas imagens de radar 
Densa, certinha, quase na vertical. Acumulado ainda vai subindo... 28,7 mm.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 11:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Chove novamente com bastante intensidade, mais do que aparentava pelas imagens de radar
> Densa, certinha, quase na vertical. Acumulado ainda vai subindo... 28,7 mm




Por aqui já nos 31.8 mm, volta a chover com muita intensidade


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 11:52)

Até faz "fumo" agora  

33.4 mm.


----------



## Gates (24 Nov 2022 às 12:02)

Só agora noto um aumento da intensidade, cai forte!


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 12:03)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã, 35.8 mm a contar.
O campo de futebol já tinha drenado quase toda a água, agora começa novamente a acumular bastante, mas também saturadíssimo como está, não é de admirar..


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2022 às 12:11)

Bom dia 
chuva moderada ou forte 
Acumulados de 29,7 mm
15,2°C
95% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Nov 2022 às 12:17)

Movimento de vertente tira a vida a duas pessoas em Esposende                

Uma habitação unifamiliar em Palmeira de Faro, Esposende (Portugal), foi atingida por um movimento de vertente na madrugada do dia de ontem. O alerta foi dado às 03:55 hora local.

O movimento de vertente consistiu na queda de blocos de granito e ocorreu nas traseiras da habitação de três pisos, tendo atingido diretamente a divisão onde dormiam um casal e outra onde estava uma criança de 12 anos. O movimento de vertente causou a morte ao casal, contudo conseguiram ainda retirar ilesos dois adultos e duas crianças.

Os meios de socorro da Proteção Civil estabeleceram as condições de segurança necessárias para a retirada dos corpos das vítimas mortais, contudo, o perigo do movimento de vertente continua. As habitações vizinhas não correm perigo, porém, enquanto decorrem as operações, os moradores foram alertados para sair do local por precaução. No local estiveram também os Bombeiros de Esposende com 15 operacionais e cinco viaturas, a Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR) e o INEM.





Fontes

                     Jornal de Notícias                      









As minhas condolências às vítimas deste terrível acontecimento ...


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2022 às 13:31)

Continua a chover com intensidade , o  acumulado de hoje está com 60 mm.
Novembro segue com 385 mm .


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2022 às 13:32)

Boas, 

Castanheira segue com 42 mm

outubro: 562 mm
novembro: 462 mm

Ultrapassada a barreira dos 1000 mm
Que abuso.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (24 Nov 2022 às 13:34)

Está a 1 mm de:
Falta apenas 1 mm de precipitação para igualar a média de precipitação anual até ao mês de novembro (11 meses),
Setembro, outubro e novembro compensaram e bem os meses de seca desde do inicio do ano, como podem ver na tabela abaixo com valores negativos de precipitação abaixo do normal.

De realçar também o nrº de dias muito chuvosos (precipitação diária > a 20 mm) que já registou-se desde do inicio do ano, são já 10!!
Por aqui choveu em 124 dias do ano até agora, sendo precipitação significativa (> a 2 mm) em 76 dias.

Total acumulado anual de 969,8 mm






Se considerar o ano hidrológico (desde Outubro de 2022), já caiu aproximadamente metade (611,1 mm) da quantidade média anual.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2022 às 14:49)

Ora muito boa tarde.

Ehhhh patrão! Tanta chuva. Vai começar negócio na venda de água?

 É verdade. Fonte inesgotável neste momento no nosso litoral. Passou de abundância a exagero. Mas é assim mesmo. E pensar que em setembro era seca sem fim à vista...

Neste momento estamos em regime de aguaceiros, em geral fracos (ocasionalmente moderados).
O *acumulado* está nos *41,1 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* está nos...CONSULTEM A IMAGEM 




Uma chatice...

Entretanto o rio aqui ao lado, o Eiriz vai correndo por fora do seu leito, muitas horas nesta semana, com rua encerrada:









Os restantes rios, Carvalhosa e  Ferreira (onde o Carvalhosa e o Eiriz desaguam)  vão também fora das margens. Belos cenários.

E é assim para já.
Venha de lá o tempo seco, uma chuvinha no domingo para "lavar as vistinhas" e depois sol por uns tempos.
E quando regressar a chuva que CARREGUE no sul e interior do continente.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 14:59)

95,1 mm em V.N.Cerveira (Cerval)
84,1 mm Barragem da Caniçada

Acumulados gerais em média acima dos 40 mm.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 15:02)

Por aqui 39.2 mm, e, de momento não chove ( coisa rara nestes últimos tempos) 

356,4 mm este mês e 583,6 mm desde 01/10/2022. 

Realmente é incrível como se passa em pouco tempo de uma situação de seca  para outra de excesso de água, é passar do 8 para o 80, literalmente  

Em menos de dois meses, choveu praticamente metade da média anual para aqui (+/- 1200 mm anuais).

Virá agora aí um  período mais calmo em relação à precipitação, mas parece que domingo e segunda já volta a chover  com  uma nova frente ( é para fechar as contas já bem gordas do mês ).


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 15:09)

Falta passar a última frente fria, que em princípio não tem precipitação tão intensa como a do sistema frontal que passou:








A frente fria está a iniciar a dissipação pelo sudoeste, devido ao avanço do anticiclone.

Para já, um intervalo largo na precipitação no Noroeste:


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 15:27)

*27,5 mm* em *Cerveira* às 6:00 foi o acumulado *horário *mais elevado (*Aviso Laranja*).
*79,2 mm* foi o acumulado em *6 horas*, excedendo largamente o limite mínimo do critério de* Aviso Vermelho*, mas foi apenas nesta estação que foi atingido.
Aliás refira-se que o critério deste aviso foi atingido logo ao fim de 3 horas: 61,3 mm das 4:00 às 7:00.

Todos os avisos para precipitação no continente estão terminados, pelo que da frente fria que ainda vai passar pouco se espera.



Spoiler: Acunulados horários na RLN até às 14:00


----------



## ampa62 (24 Nov 2022 às 15:42)

Por aqui a chuva parou com 40 mm acumulados. No fim de semana vou dar um salto à serra de Arga para ver os caudais das linhas de água.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 15:47)

*46,2 mm* em Cabril, *36,3 mm* em Penedo Ribeiro (Lamas de Mouro) e* 32,0 mm* em Montalegre são os únicos registos IPMA de referência para as altas montanhas da zona do PNPG e periféricas, até às 15:00.

Acrescente-se *54,5 mm* em Monção, *60,4 mm* em Caldelas (Amares), *25,5 mm* em Cabeceiras de Basto e *24,9 mm* em Chaves para um perímetro mais alargado.

Será que a EDP não tem postos pluviométricos algures pelo PNPG para previsão das afluências às albufeiras?
Que falta faz a antiga rede de udómetros.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Nov 2022 às 16:04)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento já não chove e abriu um pouco, vê-se algumas partes do céu, mas mesmo assim sem sol.

Um resumo da precipitação:

*Merelim:*
Hoje até às 15h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 30,1mm
Este mês 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 382,3mm
Em 1 mês e 1 semana (37 dias) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 752,9mm
Outubro e Novembro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 788,3mm

*Braga:*
Hoje até às 15h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 41,2mm
Este mês 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 405mm
Em 1 mês e 1 semana (37 dias) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 817,9mm
Outubro e Novembro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 866,4mm


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2022 às 17:44)

Boas, 

Por aqui 13.8ºc actuais e um poente bem intenso há minutos:


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 17:58)

Começa a entrar nebulosidade e precipitação relacionadas com a última frente fria que irá passar no Noroeste:


----------



## João Pedro (24 Nov 2022 às 21:27)

Boa noite,

O acumulado do dia ficou em 36,09 mm. A última frente não deixou muito, pouco mais de 1 mm.
Novembro segue com um total de *344, 21 mm*.
14,2 ºC e 88% de HR neste momento. Já se vão vendo algumas estrelas no céu.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2022 às 23:17)

Muito boa noite.

O resto do dia tem estado calmo, com um ou outro aguaceiro fraco a moderado, coisa pouca.
O *acumulado* por cá fica assim nos *43,8 mm*.

Ahhh, faltava a cereja no bolo...
*Acumulado mensal: 502,6 mm*. 

Quanto às restantes estações da zona
*A EMA de Paços de Ferreira - 41,2 mm (corrigidos)
A EMA de Luzim-PNF - 44,0 mm*
*estação amadora de Modelos-PF** - 46,7 mm

Tactual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 96%*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2022 às 23:31)

StormRic disse:


> Será que a EDP não tem postos pluviométricos algures pelo PNPG para previsão das afluências às albufeiras?
> Que falta faz a antiga rede de udómetros.


As barragens de Vilarinho das Furnas e da Paradela, no Gerês, tem estações pluviométricas, que me parecem funcionais.
Não faço é a mínima ideia se dispões dos dados ou não.
*Seria muito interessante alguém da nossa comunidade, com ligações à EDP ou gestoras das barragens, conseguisse dados dessas estações. *


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Nov 2022 às 07:40)

Bom dia .
Dia de aguaceiros .
Tatual : 7 ° c
Acumulado mensal do mês de novembro: 387 mm .
Enorme agitação marítima .


----------



## ampa62 (25 Nov 2022 às 09:52)

Bom dia, 

Um dia calmo com 7.6ºC de temperatura mínima e um pequeno aguaceiro que acumulou 1 mm.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (25 Nov 2022 às 15:50)

Regista-se neste momento a máxima de 17,7ºC

Os 0,25 de precipitação foi originado pelo orvalho e alguma agua que tenha ficado na colher do ultimo aguaceiro de ontem. Isto porque não choveu no momento que registou.

Pressão elevada ao NMM, chegou já aos 1028,2 hPa


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2022 às 17:32)

Os acumulados de ontem, com destaque para V.N.Cerveira:


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Nov 2022 às 08:56)

Bom dia .
Dia com céu pouco nublado , Tmin : 4 ° c 
Tatual : 5 ° c


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Nov 2022 às 10:35)

Bom dia .
Chove bem , o acumulado de hoje já vai com 8 mm . Acumulado mensal de Novembro quase quase com 400 mm .
Tatual : 10 ° c


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2022 às 11:14)

Bom dia 
Já chove 
Acumulados de 2 mm e subir 
11,3°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (27 Nov 2022 às 11:31)

Bom dia, 

Dia de chuva com 9 mm acumulados.

9.9ºC e 90% HR,


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2022 às 12:23)

4,3 mm acumulados
11,5°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2022 às 13:00)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui 6 mm acumulados, com chuva em geral fraca a moderada.

Está um dia frio,11.9ºc actuais (mínima 7.7ºc) vento fraco de SW/WSW e 95% HR.

Novembro ultrapassa os 360 mm com 362,4 *mm *até ao momento*,* sendo que, e com a  chuva da próxima semana, as "contas" ainda não estão fechadas **


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Nov 2022 às 15:07)

Neste momento o acumulado mensal de Novembro atinge os 400 mm .
Continua a chover bem , o acumulado de hoje vai com 15 mm .
Tatual : 13 ° c


----------



## guimeixen (27 Nov 2022 às 15:13)

Boa tarde,

Dia mais frio hoje, 11,9ºC agora e chove bastante.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2022 às 15:46)

Forte chuvada pelo Porto neste momento, até faz "fumo"


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (27 Nov 2022 às 15:47)

Aqui acaba de passar a frente fria, descarregou 6,1 mm. Foi por vezes forte com uma intensidade máxima de 30,2 mm/h.
Acumulo 11,7 mm do dia todo.
Direção do vento é agora de NW.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Nov 2022 às 15:49)

Continua a chover, agora menos. Está escuro e de repente ficou bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2022 às 15:51)

Chuva forte, 10 mm e a contar


----------



## guimeixen (27 Nov 2022 às 15:58)

Chove bem outra vez, o nevoeiro está a começar a sair e intensificou-se o vento de NW a marcar a passagem da frente.
A temperatura desceu um bocado, 11,5ºC agora.
15mm acumulados na estação que sigo.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2022 às 16:03)

guimeixen disse:


> Chove bem outra vez, o nevoeiro está a começar a sair e intensificou-se o vento de NW a marcar a passagem da frente.
> A temperatura desceu um bocado, 11,5ºC agora.
> 15mm acumulados na estação que sigo.


A segunda frente intensificou-se mais do que aparentava horas atrás, alguma convecção forte:







Acumulados do dia em muitas estações superiores a 15 mm e algumas até acima de 20 mm, na margem sul do Minho.

Um Novembro à "moda antiga" na RLN, e dos bons...


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2022 às 16:04)

Rotação do vento para noroeste, continua a chover bem, 12.6 mm. Chuva bem fria e grossa, temperatura em queda.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2022 às 16:35)

Boas tardes,

Que rico domingo para estar sentadinho à lareira! Pena é não haver nenhuma cá em casa... 
A segunda frente já a deixar as últimas lágrimas pelo Porto; o acumulado do dia está em 11,4 mm por aqui, estando o mensal em *355,91 mm*.
Está frio; 13,2 ºC agora; a mínima foi de 9,4 ºC.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2022 às 16:59)

A chuva parou, 14.4 mm acumulados. 

Fresco com 12.4ºc, vento fraco a moderado de NO e 96% HR.

Já são mais de 370 mm este mês, com  370,8 mm, e quase 600 mm num mês e 27 dias (598 mm).


----------



## ampa62 (27 Nov 2022 às 18:40)

Depois de um momento de acalmia, voltou a chuva. 16 mm acumulados até ao momento e 9.9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2022 às 19:52)

ampa62 disse:


> Depois de um momento de acalmia, voltou a chuva. 16 mm acumulados até ao momento e 9.9ºC.



Já é uma linha de instabilidade pós-frontal.
Uma hora depois tinha deixado mais uma rega no Gerês.
Vêm lá mais células, movimento de noroeste.


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Nov 2022 às 23:30)

Hoje o dia rendeu 17 mm.
Mês de novembro segue com 404 mm .
Tmax: 13 ° c
Tatual : 7 ° c


----------



## Ricardo silva (28 Nov 2022 às 00:33)

Boas,

Após a vossa partilha do gráfico da barragem de ribeiradio, fiquei curioso para ver o histórico da maior cheia até ao momento após a construção da mesma
Sabem se é possível?


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Nov 2022 às 02:09)

Ontem caíram mais 13,3 mm.

Acumulado mensal muito perto dos 400 mm. Já no mês passado registei este valor. Um outono que ficará marcado como um dos mais chuvosos da história pelo Minho. Não me lembro de acumulados destes, no Alto Minho então nem falemos. Certamente haverão recordes quebrados.


----------



## okcomputer (28 Nov 2022 às 07:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ontem caíram mais 13,3 mm.
> 
> Acumulado mensal muito perto dos 400 mm. Já no mês passado registei este valor. Um outono que ficará marcado como um dos mais chuvosos da história pelo Minho. Não me lembro de acumulados destes, no Alto Minho então nem falemos. Certamente haverão recordes quebrados.



Tenho a ideia que no litoral norte houve um Outono parecido há uns anos mas não consigo precisar quando foi. Sei que talvez algures entre 2010/12 houve uma grande seca pois fui ao Gerês no Verão e riachos e cascatas estavam todas secas com a vegetação a apresentar sinais de stress hídrico o que não era habitual no Gerês. E que depois a seguir houve um Outono muito chuvoso, mas talvez não logo a seguir, diria que para aí em 2013 ou 2014.  

Seria interessante comparar dados pois o que recordo desse Outono é também algum cansaço após semanas e semanas de chuva.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Nov 2022 às 09:50)

Bom dia. 
Mais um dia nublado e com aguaceiros fracos , que para já rendeu 1 mm .
Tatual : 8 °c


----------



## guimeixen (28 Nov 2022 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

Começo de dia com nevoeiro que ainda recuou um bocado por volta das 8h, mas voltou com força à pouco e neste momento continua por aqui.
7,5ºC neste momento.

13,2mm ontem em Merelim e 396,8mm este mês.
14,2mm ontem em Braga e 421,2mm este mês.

E ainda falta a chuva de quarta para fazer subir ainda mais o acumulado deste mês.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Nov 2022 às 11:11)

Boas,

por aqui manhã bem fria com nevoeiro. De madrugada caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 1 mm.




okcomputer disse:


> Tenho a ideia que no litoral norte houve um Outono parecido há uns anos mas não consigo precisar quando foi. Sei que talvez algures entre 2010/12 houve uma grande seca pois fui ao Gerês no Verão e riachos e cascatas estavam todas secas com a vegetação a apresentar sinais de stress hídrico o que não era habitual no Gerês. E que depois a seguir houve um Outono muito chuvoso, mas talvez não logo a seguir, diria que para aí em 2013 ou 2014.
> 
> Seria interessante comparar dados pois o que recordo desse Outono é também algum cansaço após semanas e semanas de chuva.


Em 2013 o outono foi chuvoso mas muito longe do que houve este ano. Mas nesse outono/inverno, tirando o mês de novembro, foi sempre a chover sem parar. Foi o último inverno a sério. A seca que se verificava antes também não era tão grave como a deste ano.

Em 2014, outro outono muito chuvoso, ainda assim o deste ano não tem concorrência. Estivessem as barragens em níveis decentes antes disto e haviam cheias consideráveis.


----------



## okcomputer (28 Nov 2022 às 13:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Em 2013 o outono foi chuvoso mas muito longe do que houve este ano. Mas nesse outono/inverno, tirando o mês de novembro, foi sempre a chover sem parar. Foi o último inverno a sério. A seca que se verificava antes também não era tão grave como a deste ano.
> 
> Em 2014, outro outono muito chuvoso, ainda assim o deste ano não tem concorrência. Tivessem as barragens em níveis decentes antes disto e haviam cheias consideráveis.



É muito provável que tenhas razão, não tenho dados para comparar, apenas a memória. Gosto muito da chegada do Outono, da chuva, das cores das folhas das arvores, tal como depois gosto daquelas semanas  mais frias e secas que muitas vezes se seguem, com madrugadas geladas e tardes curtas mas soalheiras. Mas volta e meia há um Outono muito chuvoso que mesmo para quem gosta, cansa um pouco, como foi um por esses anos e este agora.

É uma pena uma pessoa em 2022 não possa simplesmente chegar ao site dum serviço meteorológico nacional, escolher ano, escolher mês, escolher estação, et voilá, comparar meses, estações, anos, etc, eventualmente com as devidas notas que são dados em bruto não tratados climatologicamente, com a ressalva que não houve dados no dia x e y por algum problema, etc

E sim, eu sei que lá no site do IPMA estão os mapas climatológicos mensais e poderemos comparar por aí, mas gostava sinceramente ver estação a estação por exemplo quantidades de precipitação, mínimas, máximas, etc. pois esses mapas por vezes confundem-me pois devem recorrer muito a interpolações e outras metodologias.


----------



## ampa62 (28 Nov 2022 às 17:58)

Hoje o acumulado mantém-se pelos 5.3 mm.

A temperatura variou entre os 6.0ºC e os 11.1ºC.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2022 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 

Manhã fria e com nevoeiro fechado, mínima e actual 5.9ºc.

Vento fraco, 98 % HR.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2022 às 08:15)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com muito frio e nevoeiro cerrado por aqui. 
7,3 ºC agora, mínima do dia. 91% de HR.
Os vidros estão todos embaciados.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2022 às 09:38)

Um gelo autentico.
Nevoeiro cerrado.
6°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Nov 2022 às 10:50)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia nublado .
Tatual : 9 ° c 
Tmin: 5° c


----------



## ampa62 (29 Nov 2022 às 12:02)

Bom dia, 

Hoje refrescou.

A temperatura variou até agora entre os 5.9ºC e os 9.4ºC. Em 2016, neste mesmo dia, a temperatura mínima atingiu os 2.6ºC.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Nov 2022 às 21:33)

Boa noite,

Hoje foi mais um dia que começou com nevoeiro.
À beira da Decathlon, perto do estádio do Braga, havia algum nevoeiro já a forma-se junto ao chão.
Ao vir embora para casa, fiz uma paragem perto dos campos, também perto do estádio e já havia também nevoeiro a formar-se.

Fotos tiradas entre as 20h15-20h25.















Pela câmara no aeródromo também já começa a aparecer qualquer coisa:


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2022 às 08:05)

Bom dia, 

Vai chovendo certinho pelo Porto, o acumulado está nos 4.8 mm.  

Está frio com 8.1ºc actuais ( mínima 7.5ºc ) vento fraco e 96% HR.

Novembro a caminho dos 380 mm.


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2022 às 08:22)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 3 mm
8,9°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (30 Nov 2022 às 10:57)

Bom dia, 

Chuva por Covas com 6 mm acumulados.

A temperatura pouco oscilou rondando agora os 8.8ºC. 

96% HR e 1015 Mba.


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Nov 2022 às 11:11)

Bom dia .
Chove bem , o acumulado de hoje já vai com 9 mm .
Está um ar frio , Tatual : 10 ° c


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2022 às 14:38)

Boa tarde,

Vai chovendo pelo Porto; 7,29 mm acumulados. Novembro leva *363,5 mm* no "balde" por aqui.
Dia cinzento e frio; 11,5 ºC agora. Mínima de 8,8 ºC.


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2022 às 15:13)

Boas 
Chuva 
Acumulados de 6,9 mm
11,3°C
95% hr


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2022 às 15:25)

Snifa disse:


> Novembro a caminho dos 380 mm.



E ultrapassa mesmo, sigo com  380,8 mm em novembro, valor incrível.  

Chove bem agora, 10 mm acumulados, chuva moderada mas muito densa.

 O dia continua frio, a máxima ainda não passou dos 10.9ºc.

Neste momento 10.6ºc, vento fraco e 97% HR.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (30 Nov 2022 às 15:29)

Por aqui um dia encoberto, frio e com chuva intermitente, mas sem grandes quantidades.
Acumulo 6,6 mm
Temp. atual de 11,4ºC o que é frio para estar junto ao mar, mas devido ao vento de Este é assim que fica.
Mínima de 9,6ºC. Amplitude baixa.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 15:42)

Não está muito fácil ver sistemas frontais nesta miscelânea de ecos, mas em princípio foi a frente quente que entrou:


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2022 às 16:18)

Continua a chuva 
10,4 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (30 Nov 2022 às 21:06)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia com chuva em que o acumulado ficou nos *16,6mm* em Merelim e *19mm* em Braga.
O mês vai e deverá ficar nos *416,5mm* em Merelim e *441,9mm* em Braga.


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Nov 2022 às 23:55)

Boa noite.
O dia rendeu 10 mm.
Esteve um dia fresco, a temperatura máxima foi de 11 ° c.  
O mês de novembro termina com um acumulado de 415 mm .
Ano hidrológico 2022/ 2023 : vai com 715 mm
Ano civil de 2022 : vai com 1265 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2022 às 23:58)

Ora muito boa noite.

De volta ao vosso companheirismo depois de muito (imenso) trabalho e deslocações com muito (imenso) que fazer, tenho que vos dizer que hoje choveu.
Não muito mas o suficiente para encharcar ainda mais os terrenos da região.
Tenho um *acumulado* de* 16,6 mm*.
Vai daí e o *acumulado mensal *está generoso e recomenda-se: *552,8 mm*...

AS noite vai calma, com bastante humidade, a querer limpar o céu e vento nulo
Veremos então se o sol sempre nos fará companhia estes três próximos dias.

*Tactual: 7,9ºC
Hr: 95%

Votos de um excelente feriado*


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Dez 2022 às 20:33)

Vem tarde, mas para fechar o novembro fica o relatório.
Foi Chuvoso e mais quente que o normal. Os valores das mínimas contribuíram para valor mais elevado da temperatura média que foi de 14,8ºC, mais 1,3ºC que o normal, por aqui.

A precipitação foi extensa. Ocorreu em 23 dos dias (apenas 7 sem chuva). Sendo significativa em 19 dias (> 2,0 mm) e tivemos 4 dias chuvosos (> a 20,0 mm). O dia 24 foi o mais chuvoso com acumulado de 35,8 mm.
Totalizou 255,8 mm, mais 88,9 mm do que o normal.

O vento por aqui também se manteve por vezes forte. De realçar o dia 21 em que ocorreu uma rajada de 72,4 km/h. E no dia 22 a média das 24h foi de 32,0 km/h. Apesar de tudo, predominou o vento nas direções de Este e Sudoeste.


----------

